# Gallery- Martell Knives



## Dave Martell

***PLEASE skip to the end (last page) of this thread to view my most recent work.*



Here's Martell knife #1

Hawaiian Signature Wood, Black Canvas Micarta Bolster, O-1 steel


----------



## Dave Martell

Martell Knife#2

Ancient New Zealand Kauri Wood, Black Canvas Micarta Bolster, O-1


----------



## Dave Martell

Martell Knife #3


Arizona Desert Ironwood, Black Micarta Bolster, O-1


----------



## Jim

Really nice Dave. 

That iron wood is a knockout!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Jim, that ironwood is from Stefan's stash.


----------



## apicius9

I would have a hard time choosing between these knives, they all look great IMHO. I can't believe I still haven't finished a kauri wa handle, but I am working on it. 

Stefan


----------



## obtuse

Nice! Keep up the good work


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys. 


Hey does anyone think that my mark is getting any better, clearer, crisper, deeper, darker, whatever? This is such a nerve racking part to have to do at the next to last step.


----------



## Jim

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Hey does anyone think that my mark is getting any better, clearer, crisper, deeper, darker, whatever? This is such a nerve racking part to have to do at the next to last step.



3rd time is the charm!


----------



## Hattorichop

While scrolling through the photos I noticed that the makers mark was getting better with every knife.
I personally like the Hawaiian Signature Wood the best. I would like to see you use ebony bolsters, I feel they might blend better with the black micarta pin.


----------



## ecchef

Hattorichop said:


> While scrolling through the photos I noticed that the makers mark was getting better with every knife.



I'm seeing the reverse. Looks like they are getting less crisp. :disdain:


----------



## Dave Martell

The Martell mark to me looks deeper and bolder but fuzzier. The #3 mark looks the best so far though.


----------



## Dave Martell

Hattorichop said:


> I would like to see you use ebony bolsters, I feel they might blend better with the black micarta pin.




I think that you're correct it would blend in better but I'm not touching ebony - it's a cursed wood for knifemakers.


----------



## so_sleepy

Would you get a better match with black paper micarta instead of the linen micarta?


----------



## Dave Martell

It's canvas that I'm using now and yeah Pierre actually suggested switching to paper or linen to hide the pin better. I'm somewhat partial to the carbon fiber (esque) look of the canvas though.


----------



## mattrud

really nice work dave. I like #2 a lot. I can not wait to hear how the perform.


----------



## Dave Martell

mattrud said:


> I can not wait to hear how the perform.




Me too!


----------



## SpikeC

I agree on the ebony bolster. The amount needed is inexpensive and has all of the qualities desirable in this application.
I have not had any problems with it in handles.


----------



## obtuse

Why is ebony a cursed wood?


----------



## Dave Martell

obtuse said:


> Why is ebony a cursed wood?




It cracks like crazy.


----------



## Dave Martell

Knife #4 is done. This one has Norfolk Pine scales with a couple of copper pins for something different.


----------



## SpikeC

Tasty!


----------



## obtuse

Nice! I like the copper pins and the electro etching is looking great.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks, I'm starting to figure that device out, it's not hard just little things make a difference in the quality of the mark.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I'm not fond of the copper pins on that one...but the etching is your best yet!

Can't wait till these get put through the paces.


----------



## ecchef

+1 on the etch!

I think that when those pins start to patina, they will really highlight some of the contrasting colours in the wood. All these knives have a very "classy" look.


----------



## l r harner

nice mark on this latest blade 
dave your moisiac pin needs more copper to make this realy flow (just sayig as i know how hard it is to pick wood and pin stock )


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> +1 on the etch!
> 
> I think that when those pins start to patina, they will really highlight some of the contrasting colours in the wood. All these knives have a very "classy" look.




That's what I was thinking - the copper pins will patina and will (hopefully) look better.


----------



## Dave Martell

l r harner said:


> nice mark on this latest blade




That's all your training paying off. 




l r harner said:


> dave your moisiac pin needs more copper to make this realy flow (just sayig as i know how hard it is to pick wood and pin stock )


 

The customer wanted a mosaic but I didn't have any copper ones.


----------



## goodchef1

I think it's unique, and adds character. A numbered series where no two are the same, It would definitely have value and appeal to some collectors. Especially if his work takes off


----------



## Audi's or knives

Looking good


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Ben's 240mm gyuto in premium ironwood burl (wood sourced from Stefan). 

I chose smaller pinstock for this one and tapered the tang a lot although it doesn;t look very tapered once the scales were mounted. Maybe it requires a very radical tapering to show this feature off good. I did it more for balance than anything but still it would have been nice to show off this detail more.

So I took a lot longer on this knife than I wanted to but it was worth it I think. I spent a lot of time trying to nail down the blade finish and I think I've finally got the sequence worked out. The maker's mark suffered a bit in the process though but truthfully I don't think the mark came out that great even before I started playing with the finish. This shows that I'm very much still learning all of this stuff and how it takes a lot of practice to get good at something. 

I hope you get a lot of good use out of it Ben. She ships tomorrow.


----------



## obtuse

Looking good! The blade finish looks much better. Ben's going to be happy.


----------



## bprescot

WOOOOOOT! Lookin' nice Dave. One small thing that I think would make it look even better though ... living in my Knife Block! :wink: That's once nice piece of Ironwood you picked out too! 

This is going to be one heck of a fun package you're sending!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys. 


I'm glad you like it Ben and yeah you're getting one sweet box full of goodies coming your way. :cool2:


----------



## SpikeC

On pic #4 the taper of the tang show very nicely, I think!


----------



## Jim

That's a very handsome knife Dave! The new bolster set up and smaller pins are very complimentary and gives the knife a slick and clean look.

:thumbsup:


----------



## WillC

The blended grind looks great. It looks like a sweeping wave, rather than a blended bevel. I'd say the extra hours of polishing mania were well worth it.


----------



## Dave Martell

So what comes after #5? What else but #10! 

Here's Karring's gyuto in old growth redwood (scored from Stefan).

I did a bit more tang tapering on this one and when this and the lighter wood was used here it's a whole ounce less weight than all the others. This one weighs in at 7.5oz

_PS - any little spots of dust are actually either rain drops or lint from my stupid paper towel I was using to wipe the rain drops away...grrrr!
_


----------



## unkajonet

Damn, Dave. They just keep getting better and better!


----------



## obtuse

The finish is looking great! I like this one a lot.


----------



## SpikeC

That's a really nice looking knife. The redwood works well as well!


----------



## mr drinky

Just got in the door from a trip, feeling like s**t, but this made me feel a lot better. Thanks Dave, nice work.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys! 

Karring, I hope you enjoy it and don't forget to give me an earful after you've used it a bit, good or bad - I'll take it.


----------



## apicius9

Nice, I like the redwood one. Looks like you hit a small inclusion there, but that just adds character  So, should I keep my redwood and spalted wood or send it over?  

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Stefan this is from that big block of old growth redwood that you got me months ago. Mr. Drinky has the other half reserved for another knife. 

Spalteds from you I'll consider......redwoods are still iffy.


----------



## Mike Davis

Dave, those are looking awesome! Really great job on those! I might have to get one here soon....But ill make you use spalted and redwood  hahaha j/k. Real nice job! Hope you make it to Ashokan, would love to meet you in person!

Mike


----------



## Burl Source

Great looking knives Dave!
All of them.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys, you're too kind.


----------



## mr drinky

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Karring, I hope you enjoy it and don't forget to give me an earful after you've used it a bit, good or bad - I'll take it.



I just got the knife today and it looks amazing. The handle looks better than in the pictures, and even though I have only tested it out on some potatoes, it feels so so good in the hands. I love the profile and weight. 

One question: I didn't notice the mirror finish at first. Is this the same finish you have been putting on all the knives? 

I'm heading back overseas for a week on Saturday, so you will have to wait for better feedback at a later date. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> I just got the knife today and it looks amazing. The handle looks better than in the pictures, and even though I have only tested it out on some potatoes, it feels so so good in the hands. I love the profile and weight.
> 
> One question: I didn't notice the mirror finish at first. Is this the same finish you have been putting on all the knives?
> 
> I'm heading back overseas for a week on Saturday, so you will have to wait for better feedback at a later date.
> 
> k.


 

Hi Karring, 
It's great to hear that it arrived safe and even better that the first impression is good. 

The finish isn't what I'd call mirror since it's got visible scratches, maybe it could be called shiny? Anyway, the finish is close to what the others had with only small variations between each. It's a work in progress I guess.

Well I hope you have a good trip and I'll just sit here stewing until you get back. LOL 

Dave


----------



## mr drinky

Yeah, not exactly a mirror but in your photos you can see the reflection of the ceiling. Maybe we should have a thread on what is mirror (seeing oneself or scratchless) 






k.


----------



## Dave Martell

LOL


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's my most challenging one done so far....John's suji with spalted hackberry scales. I hope you like it John.


----------



## mr drinky

That is effen (not the vodka) beautiful. Great work dave and beautiful handle. The spalting and the black liner work great together. Fine job.

k.


----------



## obtuse

Wow, shoulda got a suji too


----------



## SpikeC

Fabulous.


----------



## Kyle

Now I'm really excited!


----------



## Jim

Woooo- very handsome knife!


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dam Dave you were holding out on me when you told me you didn't have any crazy cool wood! love hackberry, nice score Jon


----------



## Dave Martell

John bought that from Craig Stevens


----------



## JohnnyChance

Holy crap, that came out awesome Dave. All your trouble was worth it!! I am very glad we decided on this wood and bolster combo.


----------



## Dave Martell

Glad you like it John, it'll be in your hands in just a couple of days, it's all set to sail tomorrow morning. 

Thanks!


----------



## riverie

That's just simply stunning, one of a kind looking wood, and great execution by Dave. Congratz Johnny...


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Keith Neal

Did someone say he did not want number 13? If so, call me, Dave!

Keith


----------



## Dave Martell

Keith Neal said:


> Did someone say he did not want number 13? If so, call me, Dave!
> 
> Keith


 

I think that Colin is set on #13, that's his lucky number. Thanks for stepping up and volunteering though Keith.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's #12 & #17. One is ironwood burl and the other is black ash burl. 

_Please excuse the raindrops and lint (again) in these pictures. _:bashhead:


----------



## El Pescador

I know I've seen it one at least 2 dozen knives but I love the ironwood burl.


----------



## Jim

Wow that photo really shows off the taper! Looking good Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys, I hope the owners like them as well.


----------



## mr drinky

Ok, here is a little bit of feedback from an owner. 

I haven't used the knife as much as I would like yet because of out-of-the-house obligations, but I am slowly getting more cutting time in.

First of all the good:

* The fit and finish was amazing and I really love the handle (old-growth redwood) with micarta bolster (which was better than expected). The spine was nicely rounded. It feels exceptionally comfortable in my hand, and is probably more natural feeling in my hand than my other western handled knives.

* I'm really a fan of the profile. I like flatter profiles, and this knife is the right balance and very much in my comfort zone. I find that the edge is such that I (would) use the whole length of the blade and I actually use the tip more than any other gyuto I have. I find it offers great tip control.

* The edge was excellent out of the box (as I expected), and I just strop it before use. 

* The blade is pretty thin. Thinner than my TKC and Hiro, and the patina is developing.

* In terms of performance, I have been comparing it to my TKC. They are both about the same weight, and the Martell performs similarly. Wedging and food release so far seem about the same, but as the patina develops things are changing a bit.

Now the bad (yes, I am sorry).

* At first I was a bit confused how the blade would cut through some foods. I didn't know why exactly, but sometimes it wedged more than others, while other times it seemed fine. After examining the blade closer, I noticed that the middle of the blade seemed to be a bit 'chubbier'. Near the heel on the spine the blade was about 1.85mm but just short of mid blade the thickness was just over 2mm. Even measurements at mid-blade showed some bulge. I often like to chop more near the heel, and I think some of my cuts were running into this area of the blade and caused a slight snag.

So, even though the profile is to my liking and I find myself wanting to move from heel to tip while cutting, in reality I cut more mid-blade up to the tip to avoid the heel area. It was difficult to notice at first, but sometimes when I hit just the right spot there seems to be some added resistance when cutting. It wasn't until I took my calipers out that I really noticed it.

All in all, I love the knife. F&F and profile are superb, but the unique blade grind seems to be uneven on my knife towards the heel. 

Just my late night thoughts.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

Karring, I'm pretty sure that I know what I may have done and also how to correct it. I tell you when grinding a knife the slightest thing you do sure can have big consequences. I'd bet that on your knife I spent time trying to thin the heal and inadvertently thinned the spine and mid section above the heal at the same time. In any event I'd love the chance to fix this issue and make the knife better, there's no sense in having you live with an issue that I can likely fix.

I really appreciate the feedback, thank you.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

PS - I promise to use my calipers from now on.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dan's Suji with (Stefan supplied wood) black ash burl handle.


PS - I'm mad as hell with this stupid maker's mark screwing me up every other time I do it. This one was perfect until I washed the knife and the black etch washed away. I've been working on this problem and thought I solved it but I guess not. :bashhead:


----------



## obtuse

That's a great looking knife! Makes me wish I could afford a gyuto suji set.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Now THAT is a clean looking American suji. :hatsoff:


----------



## SpikeC

Bummer about the logo... I think it would look great without the black.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

Do you think the logo would look OK without being black at all? I love it when it black but I hate this in between BS I've been getting so I'm thinking that maybe leaving it un-blackened might be best until I know for sure I can get it set good. I'm going to clean this one up better before shipping it out.


----------



## Audi's or knives

Looks great Dave, the wait was worth it. Now to get this thing in my hand and put to use.

As far as the makers mark, I have a Kono petty that had the same problem some of the mark wasn't blacked in. Is it just a tradeoff of the marking process? Would applying some type of lacquer/sealant over the mark resolve the issue with the wash away


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm glad that you like it so far Dan. It'll be shipping off tomorrow morning and should get to you pretty quick, probably the next day I would think.

I'm not exactly sure what the problem is with the mark. Butch helped me get passed one tricky problem last week and I thought that was the end of it yet here I am again. 

Please let me know what you think of it in use, I love to get the feedback. Thanks again for being so patient!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's Aaron's 240mm gyuto in O-1 with ringed gidgee (supplied by Burl Source) & a black ash burl bolster (supplied by Stefan). It's got a tapered tang, stainless pins, and black G-10 liners.

Hope it suits you Aaron!


----------



## obtuse

Wow, very nice. I like the contrast between the Ash and the Gidgee, great call. I bet she looks even better in person. Can't wait! Thanks for the teaser pics


----------



## Dave Martell

obtuse said:


> Wow, very nice. I like the contrast between the Ash and the Gidgee, great call. I bet she looks even better in person. Can't wait! Thanks for the teaser pics


 
My pictures aren't so great so it has to look better in person, that's a given. I'm glad that you like it so far though.


----------



## 99Limited

I think that's the nicest looking knife you've done so far. Can't wait until number 100.


----------



## mr drinky

Beautiful Dave.

k.


----------



## unkajonet

Stellar work! How was is to work with the ringed gidgee?


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys 

The ringed gidgee worked nicely. This one showed 3 little holes that needed filling but this isn't uncommon for any wood really. One thing that surprised me is how it got lighter when I buffed it which is opposite of every other wood that I've seen. I was happy for this though because it looked real dark brown until it was buffed and then turned sort of reddish-brown which I think looks better. The wood has mucho character going on too, just can't capture this effect in pictures though.


----------



## SpikeC

Really elegant.


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful Knife!


----------



## dough

i like the look of the wood bolster a lot.


----------



## EdipisReks

Burl Source said:


> Beautiful Knife!


 
definitely!


----------



## Jim

Woow- Tasty!


----------



## Bryan G.

99Limited said:


> I think that's the nicest looking knife you've done so far. Can't wait until number 100.


 
Agreed.

Making me think things over once again Dave, just amazing. Perhaps I just need to let it ride and let you choose the combo. Really great work Dave, sure it's better in person too.

Regards
Bryan


----------



## Dave Martell

You fellas are too kind....thank you.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Sean's 300mm suji in two toned koa (wood supplied by Burl Source) with red maple ferrule (wood supplied by Stefan Keller). Black liners with copper & nickel silver mosaic pins used.

The koa is crazy busy with depth and movement in person and in comparison the pictures make it look flat. I think that need videos for these woods.


----------



## mr drinky

Once again, great job Dave. I love the wood ferrules are looking.

k.


----------



## obtuse

Very nice! I like That koa


----------



## mr drinky

mr drinky said:


> Once again, great job Dave. I love the wood ferrules are looking.
> 
> k.



Too late to edit to insert the word "how". 

k.


----------



## Bryan G.

I like the profile Dave and with my request think it is going to be perfect for me when I get mine. I am really thinking about a Red/black combo for the handle as we discussed ... that red maple looks money. Either that as the handle and black ferrule or that as a ferrule with a black toned handle ... just really nice work. Your handles look cleaner and cleaner. Keep it up.

Regards


----------



## Burl Source

WOW!!!!!
Beautiful knife!
You are doing some awesome handles.

I agree with you about the video the show off the flash in the wood.
I have a hard time getting the photos to show what the koa is really like.
The new owner is in for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## bprescot

Wow. Yeah I love both of the last two. Wooden bolster is definitely the way to go!


----------



## Dave Martell

300mm Sujihiki in old growth Redwood Burl with HI Signature wood bolster. Both woods supplied by Stefan Keller. Black liners and copper pins used.


----------



## obtuse

Looking Good!


----------



## bprescot

Oh man! That Redwood is absolutely killer!


----------



## obtuse

That seems fairly tall for suji. I bet it's a great all rounder.


----------



## Bryan G.

Jesus Dave ... you can tell you are progressing. Your makers Mark even looks stellar! I have been keeping the excitement low as not to get anxious to get mine ... you are making it hard now. I know it will be my new favorite. That thing is going to see more action than a hot woman on Nebraska street here in Tampa!

Regards

Bryan

PS .... will someone review their suji??? ***! Where is the brotherly love around here!


----------



## Dave Martell

Just got finished with this one. It's a 240mm gyuto with ancient New Zealand Kauri wood (30k + yr old!) handle and fiddleback maple bolsters, tapered tang, & stainless pins.

Sorry for the rain drops shown and bad framing, the stupid rain and wind was messing with me bad.


----------



## add

Very clean looking work Dave.

I like the composition of materials on this one and the aesthetic balance of handle to blade.

Is your MM stamped or an etched?
Reminds of graphics often seen on custom classic cars... cool stuff.


----------



## Dave Martell

add said:


> Very clean looking work Dave.
> 
> I like the composition of materials on this one and the aesthetic balance of handle to blade.
> 
> Is your MM stamped or an etched?
> Reminds of graphics often seen on custom classic cars... cool stuff.


 

The mark is etched. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## apicius9

Looks nice. I think the black liner material and the wood ferrules really give this your personal signature. 

Stefan


----------



## kalaeb

Oh lala, very nice Dave.


----------



## cnochef

bprescot said:


> Oh man! That Redwood is absolutely killer!


 
Thanks, I like it too especially as it's my newest knife. The redwood has an amazing 3D quality to it, I could stare at it forever.


----------



## obtuse

Very elegant, nicely done sir.


----------



## JohnnyChance

obtuse said:


> That seems fairly tall for suji. I bet it's a great all rounder.


 
Yes they are. I use mine as an all around quite frequently.

These last few have been killer. The contrasting wood bolsters look awesome, especially like the hawaiian/redwood/copper combo.


----------



## Bryan G.

Dave where are the new pictures my friend? You were on a roll! Don't stop now


----------



## Dave Martell

Bryan G. said:


> Dave where are the new pictures my friend? You were on a roll! Don't stop now



Tell me about it!


----------



## AsherMaximum

I've noticed you've stopped numbering your knives. Is there a reason for that? What number are you on?
Very nice work btw, I read about your knife sharpening skills from other sites, and was surprised to see that you have started making knives as well when I clicked through the links.


----------



## Dave Martell

AsherMaximum said:


> I've noticed you've stopped numbering your knives. Is there a reason for that? What number are you on?
> Very nice work btw, I read about your knife sharpening skills from other sites, and was surprised to see that you have started making knives as well when I clicked through the links.




Hi Asher,
I only numbered the first 13 ground. The honest answer as to why I'm not continuing is that numbering knives is a pain in the butt. I believe the next knife to go out will be something like 20(ish) but I've had to skip around so some earlier ones aren't completed yet. I'll be back on my knives very soon though, I got sidetracked with other projects but that's changing here shortly.

I'm happy to hear that you found me from other sites and thankful for your interest in my knives. 

Dave


----------



## AsherMaximum

Ah, that's understandable. All though I must say I think numbering adds to the collectors appeal to your knives.

Just placed my order for one yesterday. Can't wait. I have design ideas swirling around in my head.


----------



## Dave Martell

AsherMaximum said:


> Just placed my order for one yesterday. Can't wait. I have design ideas swirling around in my head.




I saw that....thank you!


----------



## bcrano

dough said:


> i like the look of the wood bolster a lot.


1+++++++++


----------



## Bryan G.

Happy New Year Dave! Are you holding out on us? I haven't seen any new Martell knives posted or many re-handles for that matter. I hope you aren't holding out on us with the pictures. If I don't get something soon I might stop grazing your page here to look for "porn" as my wife calls it and then the universal balance will be thrown off. I don't think you want to be held accountable for throwing off the universal balance, do you?

Here's to a great year for everyone and know this will be the best year yet for Mr Martell 

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## Dave Martell

Hi Bryan,
You busted me bro - I've been a super slacker on my knifemaking the last couple of months. I have been busy as hell with rehandle work though, you need to check out the last few pages of *this thread*. 

Good news though, I'm working on Martell knives this week, started tonight actually. I've got 4 knives laid out with woodworking started on all but one. Tomorrow I'll start grinding on steel and seeing what I get. Gyutos are up first and then it's suji time. 

Thanks for the kind words and wishes. Same back at ya Bryan! 

Take care,
Dave


----------



## Bryan G.

Great to hear Dave. I did check out the thread after I posted this. That last one is really awesome. I really like what you did to allow the full sharpening of the edge and have a bit of unique look as well. Don't let anyone tell you that you are not progressing with your work, it would be a damn lie. You need to expand your shop and get some more guys in there to help you with rehanldes and such pretty soon when your knife making starts to take off. One thing I have learned whether you are a Chef or in another business, it's all about the people around you and your friends, and the more successful you wish to be, the more friends you will acquire & require if you wish to reach your goals and ideals. And they will come when you know they will. Look forward to seeing some more 100% Martell work, not that the rehandles aren't amazing. It's finally time to fully sharpen my Hiro you did.

Kind Regards,

Bryan


----------



## Dave Martell

Bryan, you have to be one of the most positive people I know and I'm glad that there's people like you around.


----------



## mr drinky

Bryan G. said:


> ...[Dave] you need to expand your shop and get some more guys in there to help you with rehanldes and such pretty soon when your knife making starts to take off. One thing I have learned whether you are a Chef or in another business, it's all about the people around you and your friends, and the more successful you wish to be, the more friends you will acquire & require if you wish to reach your goals and ideals. And they will come when you know they will.



I think Dave needs a workshop full of elves in a remote location 

k.


----------



## Bryan G.

Show me a negative person who is successful and I'll show you you're full of ****!  All about what you think my friend. EVERYTHING comes from thought. It's a scientific and spiritual fact. Glad to be around like minded people.

Kind Regards,

Bryan

PS ... by elves we mean grown people of miniature size don't we? It's not like a Nike workshop of "elves" in a "remote location" is it? We want Dave in business for a looooonng time and able to sleep at night!


----------



## SpikeC

+1


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Dave's 300mm Martell O-1 sujihiki in dyed box elder burl scales, fiddleback maple bolster, with copper liners & pins.

This was a tough one to shoot pictures of - it's too shiny. 

Thanks for your incredible patience with me Dave.


----------



## Lars

Man, that looks nice.

Well done..

Lars


----------



## bcrano

Dave! You maniac. That looks KILLER! MAKE A 210!!!! :loll: Sorry did that seem threatening with the caps. Sorry....


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> Here is Dave's 300mm Martell O-1 sujihiki in dyed box elder burl scales, fiddleback maple bolster, with copper liners & pins.
> 
> This was a tough one to shoot pictures of - it's too shiny.
> 
> Thanks for your incredible patience with me Dave.



Holy crap. That came out perfect. The fiddleback and copper go great with the dyed box elder. Easily in my top 5 favorite handles of yours Dave. Where did the box elder come from?


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys! 

The box elder came from the customer, maybe he'll post where he got it as I'm not sure.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Loving the wood bolsters, and you know I love copper hardware! :hatsoff:


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful knife.
I really like the copper with the wood.


----------



## obtuse

great job!


----------



## Jim

Man thats ugly!


----------



## apicius9

Yeah, that unnatural blue wood, all squiggly and no straight lines anywhere. Very un-German 

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin

Oolala, that is NICE!


----------



## ecchef

Well, Dave, that's about as close to a perfect execution of my vision as you can get! Outstanding.

Here's the back story...One of the best parts of my day is driving past a little stretch of beach just south of Kin-cho, where I work, in the morning.
The ocean is a beautiful blue, with hints of sand bar peeking through in spots and the sun glinting off the water. I wanted my knife to embody that image.
I picked a block of wood from an e-bay vendor (staburl), and gave Dave free reign. We discussed various bloster materials at length, only to decide on nothing. 
I got a cryptic pm asking only if I "liked copper" somewhere along the line. I didn't ask why. I had no idea what the final bolster material would be. The finished combination was up to Dave, and it was almost like he was reading my mind. 

The maple represents the sand of the beach; the burl, the blue of the water with its color variations and swirling eddys; the copper pins the reflection of the sun.
I may be a _little_ biased, but in my opinion it all works together magnificently! Only drawback is that it's too friggin pretty to use! I love it.


----------



## Andrew H

ecchef said:


> Well, Dave, that's about as close to a perfect execution of my vision as you can get! Outstanding.
> 
> Here's the back story...One of the best parts of my day is driving past a little stretch of beach just south of Kin-cho, where I work, in the morning.
> The ocean is a beautiful blue, with hints of sand bar peeking through in spots and the sun glinting off the water. I wanted my knife to embody that image.
> I picked a block of wood from an e-bay vendor (staburl), and gave Dave free reign. We discussed various bloster materials at length, only to decide on nothing.
> I got a cryptic pm asking only if I "liked copper" somewhere along the line. I didn't ask why. I had no idea what the final bolster material would be. The finished combination was up to Dave, and it was almost like he was reading my mind.
> 
> The maple represents the sand of the beach; the burl, the blue of the water with its color variations and swirling eddys; the copper pins the reflection of the sun.
> I may be a _little_ biased, but in my opinion it all works together magnificently! Only drawback is that it's too friggin pretty to use! I love it.



I love the story and the handle turned out perfectly, IMO. Congratulations, Dave and good work, Dave. :lol2:


----------



## 99Limited

Too pretty to use... maybe, but why have it if you're not going to take pleasure in using it everyday. I don't know if you just made up that story after seeing the knife or not, but that's the best story I ever heard for the creation of a piece of kitchen cutlery.


----------



## echerub

With that backstory, wow, the handle matches perfectly indeed


----------



## ecchef

99Limited said:


> Too pretty to use... maybe, but why have it if you're not going to take pleasure in using it everyday. I don't know if you just made up that story after seeing the knife or not, but that's the best story I ever heard for the creation of a piece of kitchen cutlery.



Nah....believe me, it'll get used allright. I still have 23 cases of 112A's to blow through! :dazed:
Story's true. I'll have to dig up the pic that inspired it. 
That handle would look completely different if I was still living in New Jersey, that's for sure. (exit 14c by the way )

Now I just have to sweat out the shipping. Usually about a month or so.


----------



## Bryan G.

That makes me want to sharpen and use my Hiro! Very reminiscent. Yea that shot Jim posted is the "money" shot fo suuuuurrrre

PS.... universe is back in balance... thank you Dave


----------



## Bryan G.

See Dave, Ecchef's choice only further proves what I've talked about with you in the past. Envision something and leave it to the maker. Beautiful story and beautiful knife to match. Great

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## sudsy9977

sweet knife boss.....exit 14a here!


----------



## ecchef

sudsy9977 said:


> sweet knife boss.....exit 14a here!



Ahhh...Bayonne! Used to hang out a bar called Wolf's Tavern on 2nd & C. :IMOK:
Probably buried under a condo now. 

Ryan, I thought you were down the shore somewhere...Toms River or something like that.


----------



## sudsy9977

I amin toms river.....right next to seaside before he bridge......i will never be able to get rid of the Bayonne in me!.....thats why i said it.....Ryan


----------



## WillC

Very lovely, I'm enjoying your "blue period".


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave I'm glad to hear that you like it so much and hopefully it lives up to it's looks. 

Thanks to everyone for your kind words, you're all very generous.


----------



## WildBoar

Another sweet rehandle Dave!

And Ryan, Gilford Park rules!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a unclaimed 240mm wa gyuto with a Stefan Keller handle. This is the first finished wa gyuto that I've done. 

The handle is birdseye maple and African blackwood.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Nice work Dave. Elegantly understated!


----------



## Bryan G.

I really like African Blackwood. Makes a really nice ferrule. Think that's the first I've seen used as such. Nice subtle change from a traditional buffalo horn. It's kinda weird seeing a WA Martell, not going to lie. Dave you should just pass it around to everyone since it's unclaimed  ... yea sure it won't last long. Glad to see another Martell completed! It makes me happy.

Kind regards

Bryan


----------



## WillC

Very Hansom Dave, good to see you back in enthused productive mode:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac J

That is a pretty tall looking blade and looks similar to the Grand Cheff I used to have...is that about 55mm in height?


----------



## Dave Martell

Cadillac J said:


> That is a pretty tall looking blade and looks similar to the Grand Cheff I used to have...is that about 55mm in height?




You're exactly correct! After sharpening the height will be 55mm at the corner of the heel.


----------



## ecchef

Sweet!


----------



## Jim

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ecchef

I know! That thing just screams "Put me to work!!"


----------



## Dave Martell

Here we have Colin's (Lucky) #13 which turned out to be my (Un-Lucky) #13 

240mm O-1 Gyuto with spalted elm scales (customer supplied) with funky (metallic flash looking) koa bolsters (wood from Burl Source) with G10 liners & copper pins.

To explain why #13 is my un-lucky number I'd have to tell you that this knife easily slowed down another 5 knives from being worked on. I lost one blank, we lost a couple of blocks of wood, and it just flat out kicked my ass and fought all the way to the very end. It was as if there was a force keeping me from getting this one done.

In the end I'm happy with the results as I believe this is a good knife Colin is getting but I am somewhat disappointed that our original ideas didn't get realized. I had hoped to do something extra special for Colin since we've been friends for so long but #13 just wouldn't have it. 

To you other knifemakers reading this, think twice about agreeing to stamp a #13 on a knife....LOL 

Seriously though - thanks Colin! :cool2:


----------



## Bryan G.

Dave even posted it TWICE to make sure his point got across. You were supposed to have this done last friday Dave!  It sounds like a knife to fit Colin, full of piss and vinegar, no? Can't wait to see some video of it in action Chef

regards 

Bryan


----------



## Dave Martell

Bryan G. said:


> Dave even posted it TWICE to make sure his point got across. You were supposed to have this done last friday Dave!  It sounds like a knife to fit Colin, full of piss and vinegar, no? Can't wait to see some video of it in action Chef
> 
> regards
> 
> Bryan




LOl - I guess I got so excited to be finished with this that I posted it twice. I fixed it though.

Good point about the knife matching it's owner.


----------



## Andrew H

That spalted wood is crazy!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Colin's gyuto and my suji look like a set.











Those spalted woods just love kicking your ass Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

I was thinking the same thing (on both points) Johnny!


----------



## apicius9

Very nice, I like the contrast between the clean looking blade and the spalted handle. Should be even nicer once some patina starts on the blade.

Stefan


----------



## Burl Source

The spalted handle looks great.

I have a question for Dave.
Does the wood being end grain cause any difficulties for you?
So far I have not cut any wood that way, but if it works out good after being stabilized maybe I will give it a try.
You can get some pretty wild patterns with the end grain.


----------



## Dave Martell

Hi Mark,
Sometimes the grain ends will stand up and in that case I have to finish sand then fill with CA and then re sand at a high grit. Also sometimes it's tough to not undercut the tang and/or pins too. I think it's worth trying because cutting it this way can add some extra character to the block.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dave nice pictures, knife looks great! I can't even see the bondo and wood putty! Now what's with the PM you sent me about not getting the knife wet, to warm or putting any pressure on the handle?


----------



## apicius9

Burl Source said:


> The spalted handle looks great.
> 
> I have a question for Dave.
> Does the wood being end grain cause any difficulties for you?
> So far I have not cut any wood that way, but if it works out good after being stabilized maybe I will give it a try.
> You can get some pretty wild patterns with the end grain.




I have mixed experiences with end grain woods and stabilizing. They are much more likely to crack, so just be prepared to lose a few. Before I use one of them, I intentionally try to break it and only the survivors make it to a handle. 

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC

:rofl2:



Chef Niloc said:


> Dave nice pictures, knife looks great! I can't even see the bondo and wood putty! Now what's with the PM you sent me about not getting the knife wet, to warm or putting any pressure on the handle?


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> Here we have Colin's (Lucky) #13 which turned out to be my (Un-Lucky) #13
> 
> 240mm O-1 Gyuto with spalted elm scales (customer supplied) with funky (metallic flash looking) koa bolsters (wood from Burl Source) with G10 liners & copper pins.
> 
> To explain why #13 is my un-lucky number I'd have to tell you that this knife easily slowed down another 5 knives from being worked on. I lost one blank, we lost a couple of blocks of wood, and it just flat out kicked my ass and fought all the way to the very end. It was as if there was a force keeping me from getting this one done.
> 
> In the end I'm happy with the results as I believe this is a good knife Colin is getting but I am somewhat disappointed that our original ideas didn't get realized. I had hoped to do something extra special for Colin since we've been friends for so long but #13 just wouldn't have it.
> 
> To you other knifemakers reading this, think twice about agreeing to stamp a #13 on a knife....LOL
> 
> Seriously though - thanks Colin! :cool2:



Love it! Wood reminds me of an old map. Something Lewis & Clark might have carried.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

ecchef said:


> Love it! Wood reminds me of an old map. Something Lewis & Clark might have carried.



It reminds me of a big snake...like a python or a boa constrictor or something.


----------



## ecchef

It's the Rorschach test of gyutos!


----------



## bcrano

Dave is it an optical illusion or does the wa handle look a lot thicker or more robust than the western? They both look great just can't tell approximate size on my iPad.


----------



## Dave Martell

bcrano said:


> Dave is it an optical illusion or does the wa handle look a lot thicker or more robust than the western? They both look great just can't tell approximate size on my iPad.



The wa handle is thicker only at the front end and it sticks out in this case because it's being compared to my western handles where I taper the front down significantly. This is a standard thickness tapered wa handle from Stefan that would probably not even be noticed as stout if in another context. I do see what you're saying though and even another person asked me about it too.


----------



## bcrano

I think what also does is is the size of the handle when compared to the tang. The smaller range makes the handle look bigger too. Thanks for the heads up, with each new completed knife they are harder and harder to resist.


----------



## Dave Martell

bcrano said:


> I think what also does is is the size of the handle when compared to the tang. The smaller range makes the handle look bigger too.




Yeah good point, this is pretty thin stock that I'm removing from whereas a lot of Japanese knives are forged to have a thicker section at the handle.


----------



## apicius9

So, would a little extra taper on the ferrule of the wa handle be better? I sometimes do that and find it very comfortable to hold. I will be working on these handles today and could still change that, at least for a few of them. Any thoughts?

Stefan


----------



## bcrano

I think it looks great Stefan. I was just trying to see how they compared. I like the beefier wa handle on a bigger bodied knife.


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> So, would a little extra taper on the ferrule of the wa handle be better? I sometimes do that and find it very comfortable to hold. I will be working on these handles today and could still change that, at least for a few of them. Any thoughts?
> 
> Stefan



I was thinking to ask you to do that but didn't want to disturb your process but seeing as you're Ok I'll say yes please do a few with some more taper towards the front. 

Thanks Stefan!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Alan's 240mm O-1 gyuto with ironwood scales, koa bolsters, and copper pins. _The wood is from Burl Source._


----------



## Kyle

That looks incredible! Great work, Dave.


----------



## unkajonet

Absolute bada$$!


----------



## bcrano

You really make it harder and harder not to get one every time I see your knives!


----------



## Eamon Burke

I think this ties the suji with the coastline handle for most attractive work in the Martell knives gallery.


You are cranking these out, BTW. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dave Martell

You folks are too kind.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

BurkeCutlery said:


> I think this ties the suji with the coastline handle for most attractive work in the Martell knives gallery.



My top three include this latest one, the coastline handle , and the "Dave Martell #2" featuring Ancient New Zealand Kauri.

Impressive work Dave.


----------



## WildBoar

Cool one, Dave -- I really like the wood bolster.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Is it crazy I have no Ironwood or Koa in my life?

I need to remedy that Ironwood situation asap...koa...still on the fence.


----------



## ecchef

I have but one Koa handle, an early Stefan piece, and think it's gorgeous. I'd get another if the opportunity came up.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Keith's 240mm O-1 Martell gyuto in premium AZ ironwood scales (supplied by Stefan Keller), African blackwood bolsters (supplied by Burl Source), and nickel silver pins. 

I hope it suits you Keith!


----------



## kalaeb

JohnnyChance said:


> Is it crazy I have no Ironwood or Koa in my life?
> 
> I need to remedy that Ironwood situation asap...koa...still on the fence.



Dave does wonders with both, why not get two knives from him, plus I think he has a good connection in Hawaii for KOA. 
:doublethumbsup:


----------



## SpikeC

How about koa on one side and ironwood on the other?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Dave Martell said:


> Here is Keith's 240mm O-1 Martell gyuto in premium AZ ironwood scales (supplied by Stefan Keller), African blackwood bolsters (supplied by Burl Source), and nickel silver pins.



Classy.

Nice score Keith.


----------



## Kyle

I can't believe how gorgeous that Az ironwood is. Great work.

Now can someone please tell those heat treat guys to hurry up! :whistling:


----------



## Keith Neal

Dave:

Spectacular job. I love the ironwood, and bet it looks even better in person than the photos. Can't wait to get my hands on it. Thank you.

Keith


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Keith and I too can't wait for you to get your hands on it.


----------



## Dave Martell

This is Josh's Martell 240mm O-1 gyuto with Australian Red Morrell burl scales with an Ash Burl spacer, G10 liners, & copper pins. Wood came from Burl Source

The story behind this one is that Josh wanted something different but not crazy and asked for a spacer configuration like I had done on a Hiro rehandle not too long ago. I tried my best to pull this off, I sure hope he likes it because I don't want to do it again. LOL


----------



## apicius9

Looks good to me, nice contrast. Just wondering, could you say what exactly made this so much more challenging? Making the scales? Putting it all together? Shaping it?

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Looks good to me, nice contrast. Just wondering, could you say what exactly made this so much more challenging? Making the scales? Putting it all together? Shaping it?
> 
> Stefan




Thanks Stefan

For me it was putting it together cleanly because clamping was a bear. Laying it out spaced correctly wasn't easy either. Also drilling new holes in a hardened tang wasn't the most fun thing I've ever done. I suppose that my level of skill is really the biggest issue though.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yeah...clamping that doesn't look fun!

Great look, though. Very eye-catching.


----------



## jm2hill

Holy crap Dave. I love it. Even better then I thought I would. 
The angled spacer is really cool! Contrast is great! It's awesome!!

Not sure if it's for everyone but definitely for me. Feels like a piece of art. 

For your sake I hope no one else asks for something like this sounds like a pain!


----------



## Deckhand

Really looks good.


----------



## SpikeC

Very nice execution and a good addition to your skill set! The next one will be a lot easier!


----------



## mhenry

Love that look, beautiful job Dave


----------



## kalaeb

Not sure I am going to be able to pick my jaw off the floor. Spectacular.


----------



## Dave Martell

Wow thanks guys! I wasn't sure if anyone would even like it.


----------



## SpikeC

Well, most guys just don't want to hurt your feelings, don't cha know.........:tease:


----------



## Dave Martell

SpikeC said:


> Well, most guys just don't want to hurt your feelings, don't cha know.........:tease:




Yeah it's all about making me feel good. LOL


----------



## unkajonet

One of kind beauty! Great job Dave!


----------



## mr drinky

First of all, I like the direction this is going in terms of handle bling, and I think that handle is amazing, especially in those photos of the handle by itself. 

With that said, there is something about the angle of the spacer that confuses my eye when the knife is viewed as a whole. The butt slides one way, the spacer (in a highlighted way) another direction, then the blade heal drops straight and the profile takes over. I can't put my finger on it, but the spacer promotes my eye moving backwards towards the butt of the handle. 

But hey, that's just me and I am partially color blind 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> First of all, I like the direction this is going in terms of handle bling, and I think that handle is amazing, especially in those photos of the handle by itself.
> 
> With that said, there is something about the angle of the spacer that confuses my eye when the knife is viewed as a whole. The butt slides one way, the spacer (in a highlighted way) another direction, then the blade heal drops straight and the profile takes over. I can't put my finger on it, but the spacer promotes my eye moving backwards towards the butt of the handle.
> 
> But hey, that's just me and I am partially color blind
> 
> k.




That's not so weird actually, I noticed something similar the second I posted the pictures and really had a chance to look and study the knife. I purposely made my gyuto & suji patterns to have tips & butts that are angled very similar so that there is a flow and then I went broke the flow by putting the angled spacer going the opposite way. Had I thought of this beforehand I would have angled it the other way. The thing is when you're working with blocks of wood aside from the knife sometimes you don't see the whole picture. I learned something here. I just hope that Josh doesn't read this and hate it now


----------



## jm2hill

Dave Martell said:


> That's not so weird actually, I noticed something similar the second I posted the pictures and really had a chance to look and study the knife. I purposely made my gyuto & suji patterns to have tips & butts that are angled very similar so that there is a flow and then I went broke the flow by putting the angled spacer going the opposite way. Had I thought of this beforehand I would have angled it the other way. The thing is when you're working with blocks of wood aside from the knife sometimes you don't see the whole picture. I learned something here. I just hope that Josh doesn't read this and hate it now



Oh I'm reading it Dave irate1:

Nah, I still love it! It really got me to the different I wanted. I liked the straight spacer but I really like the angled spacer. In future I would also go the other way as it attracts the focus towards the blade rather than away, but for me it would be hardly noticeable as I kinda just wanna stare at the handle for a little bit. 

Oh and Karing, I'm colour blind too! :word:

and I'm at least 50 percent robot! :robot:


----------



## ecchef

I bet that Fish is looking down from wherever he is and smiling. :thumbsup:


----------



## WillC

I think it looks great Dave, I can imagine the clamping being very fiddly but its all worth it. Has it made you think of any jigs to make gluing the bits together easier on this type of construction?


----------



## Burl Source

Josh's Knife looks great.


----------



## Dave Martell

WillC said:


> I think it looks great Dave, I can imagine the clamping being very fiddly but its all worth it. Has it made you think of any jigs to make gluing the bits together easier on this type of construction?




Yes and I've come up short on answers.


----------



## Dave Martell

Burl Source said:


> Josh's Knife looks great.



Thanks Mark


----------



## Line cooked

Very cool...I like the contrast


----------



## El Pescador

Dave Martell said:


> Here's my most challenging one done so far....John's suji with spalted hackberry scales. I hope you like it John.



I was lucky enough to try this knife a couple of weeks ago and it is a great knife. It's more heavy duty than many of the sujis I've messed around with lately. This is the first big suji I see as being truly an all-arounder. Great work Dave! If I was still working in a pro environment I would seriously consider using a Martel Suji.

Pesky


----------



## Diamond G

Dave your work just keeps getting better! 
Looks like you have the etching problems worked out.
Dont know if your familiar with Ernie or not, but he has been a huge help to me in the past with my etching issues.
Also he does custom stenciles at VERY reasonable prices!

Here is a link.
http://www.erniesknives.com/knifemaker_stencil.html

God Bless
Mike


----------



## Jim

Really nice Dave, it only hard the first 100 times!


----------



## Bryan G.

Ok I officially am sold on no bolster. That is one of the cleanest knife I have ever seen. That's incredible. How could you not like that???


----------



## Dave Martell

Martell 300mm western sujihiki with O1 steel, koa scales (wood supplied by Stefan), fiddleback maple bolsters, G10 liners, & nickel silver pins.

This one came out nice, I'm pleased for once. The only bummer in the whole process has been that the pictures just don;t capture how nice the koa is. It's got a great mix of dark and honey colors as well as metallic type flash and movement.

Hope you enjoy it Lyle!


----------



## obtuse

They keep getting better and better!


----------



## Andrew H

Mirror finish?! The knife looks incredible, Dave.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Clean and understated; I approve.

Nice work Dave and congrats Lyle.


----------



## Dave Martell

Andrew H said:


> Mirror finish?!



I call it reflective. For it to be a mirror (in my eyes anyway) it has to be perfect. BTW, I've seen custom knifemakers do mirror finishes that are perfect and it's amazing. If you had this knife in hand and turned it you can see the lines from the belt pretty clearly. It's just a very refined pattern that's even so it looks like a mirror in the pictures.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Don't sell yourself short, that knife is shiny as hell!


Nice job there! The grind and MM look spot on.


----------



## Bryan G.

Nice. Dave don't be so hard on yourself! What makes a custom knife superior is the happiness and love that goes into making it. I don't want any frustration or disappointing thoughts going into my knife!  You think it's your skill level increasing that is making each knife better, when in reality it is just you becoming more confident in yourself which in turn is placing more positive thoughts and state of mind into your work. The skill level is always there, the less you beat yourself up the faster it unfolds. Believe me. Great work my friend.

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the kind and encouarging words everyone.


@Bryan, I've finally got way on your handle build up and I'm feeling good about this.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 300mm wa-sujihiki with a Stefan Kellar "Off The Shelf Handle".

This is a knife that's been 3/4 done forever so I decided to throw the handle on it and clean it up while I'm waiting on this and that, sort of an in between project.

The blade on this one is a tad bit thinner on the front 1/3 (towards the tip) than I normally do. This is a real light laser of a knife for sure.


----------



## obtuse

Dave, is this one spoken for?


----------



## Dave Martell

obtuse said:


> Dave, is this one spoken for?



Maybe....I promised one guy a chance to buy it first and I'm waiting to hear back from him. Would you be interested if he passes? If so shoot me a PM as I have a couple of details to share.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Heh, it poked your background again...another "broken" tip!

Your knives are too sharp, Dave.


----------



## heldentenor

Sweet. Love that combination!


----------



## Kyle

My suji arrived today and WOW, this thing is incredible. I did not get a chance to cut anything yet as I just rolled into my new home last night at 1am and I'm still getting situated but I was able to gawk over it for a few minutes. The f&f is great, the blade is as thin as it should be without feeling whippy and the handle is beautiful. I'm so excited right now and can't wait to test this thing out!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm glad you like it Kyle. 

How's the new house?


----------



## Bryan G.

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks for the kind and encouarging words everyone.
> 
> 
> @Bryan, I've finally got way on your handle build up and I'm feeling good about this.



Good feelings are, well, good! I'm liking the sound of that Dave. I have this awesome new kitchen and awesome people, with awesome food and awesome ambiance ... I just need one more awesome thing and I might fully be in heaven


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Bryan G's 300mm western sujihiki in O-1. The handle is made from red linen micarta, the bolster is black canvas micarta, the pins are black linen micarta, and the liners black G10. 









Bryan gave me just a couple of things he wanted in this knife, he was looking for a finger notch to be carved into the choil and the handle should be red with black. You would think that doing a basic red n black handle would be simple but getting red is always a problem. There's lots of red materials out there but most are either pink(ish) or just plain crap - I bought them all for this knife so I should know. In the end I finally scored this block of red linen micarta which out of the box looked brown and all up until the final finishing appeared that it would be pink so needless to say I was freaking out. The end results could not have been better though as it's very red in person and the material is top notch stuff. Since this knife will be used in a professional kitchen I believe tist choice of handle materials to be a perfect solution.

Here ya go Bryan....it's on it's way to you tomorrow. Special thanks to you and Mrs. G for all your support & patience here.


----------



## obtuse

That looks Awesome. I like the black pins.


----------



## add

Outstanding work Dave!

The black pins work well, love the red linen.

There are some neat commercial runs of micartas out there, some are limited batches.

I have a Dozier utility/hunter knife made up in _Amber Ale_ that I think is the cat's azz.
http://www.knifemaker.ca/product.php?productid=16264&cat=258&page=1

And if you ever happen to stumble across _any_ supply of the old Westinghouse stuff (long discontinued, plant shut down), particularly the ivory and yellow golds-- gobble it up!


----------



## Bryan G.

Thank you Dave for your work and focus on getting the material. It's going to be nice next to the Spalted Blue Maple Hiro. Next time I'll leave everything up to you, even the color combinations 
Thank you again for altering your original choil design for me. It's going to make a huge difference to me in the kitchen with my technique and everything I will use it for, I mean EVERYTHING, literally going to use it for everything.

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## Dave Martell

Bryan I'm really happy that you like it and hope that it serves you well for a long long time to come. 

I have to comment that I just looked at the pictures on my wife's PC (better LED monitor) and the handle looked pink(ish) but let me assure you that it's all red in person, maybe light red - but red none the less!!!


----------



## Andrew H

Nice work! The etching also came out really well on that one.


----------



## apicius9

I really have to calibrate my monitor, it's bright pink on my work screen and I was wondering what to think of it... 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Andrew H said:


> Nice work! The etching also came out really well on that one.



Thanks. I've been lucky on the last 3 of the maker's marks.


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> I really have to calibrate my monitor, it's bright pink on my work screen and I was wondering what to think of it...
> 
> Stefan



I have an old CRT and it shows the true colors very well of things and this handle looks light red on my monitor but on Robin's LED monitor it's as pink as can be.


----------



## Bryan G.

Looks red on mine clearly. It always tend to darker up after being in the kitchen for a bit. I agree and thought the same about the Makers mark. Definitely gonna market the Martell name around the kitchen for you. After thinking about it, I think I need a purple handled knife now. Blue is negative/calming. Red positive/aggressive. Purple is the color of the master. Balanced and wise. I'll put it all together down the line and we'll do a purple, or maybe pass that one on to Mr Mike Henry if I've given Dave enough headaches  ... ah now for the waiting game! More pics to come Dave

Kind Regards


----------



## Dave Martell

Purple is up next? :jumpy:


----------



## Bryan G.

It's gotta go on a really special knife to be the "master" knife. Gotta do a yellow one too. The red one is the "get $^!t done" one


----------



## Bryan G.

Open letter to my friend Dave Martell

Dave I got off work and am trying to contain myself from cutting everything in the house. Luckily I left my large board at work so it makes it a little easier. I have to admit I really wanted you to find some natural wood for the handle material, but stick with my thought of let the maker do what's in his heart and mind and it'll come out perfect. I think you picked out a fantastic combo and being as it will be used in a pro kitchen as you mentioned it is gong to work out fantastic. The choil is perfect and I don't know if you decided on changing your original spec or not, but I think it becomes a bit more versatile with the choil like this. The balance is spot on and everything I had slight concerns about before I got the knife are gone and I knew they would be. It is the perfect blend between east and west, laser and workhorse, slicer and chopper. I thought it might be too much with the width or the blade a bit too heafty after reading some comments... But this knife is light, agile and just well designed. Edge is great and thank you for the soft case. The handle is perfect balance with just enough weight on it, very light. I haven't even used it yet and I already know it's gonna be used for a long time to come my friend. The only problem I might have is I seem to do less cooking and more directing these days, might have to give the entire prep crew off at the new store tomorrow. Did I mention the handle is RED? Definitely even more so in person. Another one of a kind handles from you. I will be sure to place some pictures and hopefully videos up on my FB page and wherever I'ma post my stuff. Thank you again my friend for your focus and persistentance. Keep yourself positive and let go of any negativity of ANY kind you may hold in your mind, for surely if you do so, the sky is the limit my friend. You need not compare yourself to anyone else, your style is unique.

Kindest Regards

Bryan Gallagher


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm glad that you like it Bryan.


----------



## Bryan G.

right out the soft case on my board at work before even wiping the wax off it




see




back home after day of work, she is "all natural" ... she was busy with all different kinds and types




building a patina quick














Thank you Dave, gotta adjust to the length still a bit, but it's super versatile. I see a shorter version down the road to match. This thing is like a gyuto/suji/yangi. The weight is spot on for me. If it was heavier there is no way I could go long periods using it. Anyways I look forward to a full review with better photos and input. You did a great job and I thank you.

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## Bryan G.

To prove she cuts, here's a dish I did today with her. She cuts butter ... i mean tuna ... like butter :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell

Cuts tuna like butter....I love it! Thanks for the pictures and updates Bryan. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## 99Limited

Isn't it great to see your work, at work and the culinary results? No questions Bryan is a happy camper.


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited said:


> Isn't it great to see your work, at work and the culinary results?



Yes sir, that's the best!


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful dish and photo Bryan and of course, great work Dave, I love that handle.


----------



## Bryan G.

Thank you Pete. Full review coming soon.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here are Sean's 240mm Martell gyutos. 

I have no idea what the wood types are as they were supplied by the customer. One is spalty and tough (an odd combination of attributes) and the other was what I'll refer to as "corkwood" (so you get the picture there). 

The blades are made from O-1, full tang western style, copper pins, African blackwood bolsters, & G10 liners.


----------



## obtuse

very nice!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks


----------



## mhenry

Awesome! Dave


----------



## markk

very nicely done


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Nice work Dave! I like 'em!


----------



## kalaeb

Sweet looking knives. Can't wait unit you add a bull nose butcher to your lineup. :saythat:


----------



## WildBoar

Nice work, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys.....except you Matt


----------



## Bryan G.

Makes me want a Gyuto to match, sheesh


----------



## don

Really nice! I like the African blackwood handles.


----------



## Dave Martell

don said:


> Really nice! I like the African blackwood handles.




I've got a small stash of that stuff, courtesy of BurlSource.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Joe's 240mm Martell gyuto, O-1 blade, amboyna burl scales, dyed redwood bolsters, nickel silver pins, & G10 liners. The wood is all from BurlSource.

Joe's coming here in a few weeks to pick this up so I hope that I'm not getting in trouble posting pictures now before he gets to see it in person but I just couldn't wait to share.


----------



## obtuse

Very nice! Keep em coming


----------



## Jim

Very clean and handsome job Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys


----------



## Eamon Burke

That's some high contrast!


----------



## Burl Source

Another beauty!
Great looking knife Dave.


----------



## Twistington

That last one you posted is one of the neatest western handles i have seen in a while... and im not even in to adventurous color combinations.


----------



## Dave Martell

The customer had asked for amboyna and left the bolster choice to me. I think I was in a weird mood the day I put it together but even though it's very different I still like it and I believe the knife's owner does too so it's all good in the end.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Burl Source

I have liked just about everything I have seen from you Dave.
and they seem to just keep getting better.
Got any more photos for us to drool over?


----------



## Dave Martell

Burl Source said:


> I have liked just about everything I have seen from you Dave.
> and they seem to just keep getting better.
> Got any more photos for us to drool over?




You just say these nice things so that we buy more wood from you. LOL 

Thanks Mark


----------



## unkajonet

Um, am I mistaken, or was there a request for more pics?

More pics, please.


----------



## Burl Source

Dave Martell said:


> You just say these nice things so that we buy more wood from you. LOL
> Thanks Mark


Since I don't get to keep the wood for myself,
the next best thing is getting to see photos of how it is used.


----------



## Mike Davis

Pretty good stuff Dave...Especially for a bald white guy


----------



## Dave Martell

Mike Davis said:


> Pretty good stuff Dave...Especially for a bald white guy




LOL


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Zach's 300mm Martell O-1 sujihiki with dyed (gray?) maple (wood from BurlSource) scales, koa (wood from Stefan) bolstera, copper pins, & G10 liners.

I did a different type of surface finish on this one, it's a high polished satin vs the more mirror(esque) that I've been doing. This is actually a lot harder to do but it's super slick and something that I've been experimenting with in use. I've been happy with the results it gives (for less stiction) but I have to get the procedure tweeked some to make it faster as it's VERY time consuming as it is. If it's worth it in how it works then I'll continue it, Zach please let me know how this works out for you in this regard.


----------



## obtuse

Nice! I like the finish


----------



## Kyle

Damn, that thing is friggin' cool! Loving the new finish.


----------



## WillC

Love that combo, very nice Dave.:biggrin:


----------



## Zach

awesome dave i'm stoked!!


----------



## WildBoar

Great word Dave -- very nice looking knife! Good score, Zach.


----------



## mhlee

+1 to the new finish. I wish my Martell had that finish. The stiction/food release is one of my few complaints about my Martell gyuto.


----------



## Dave Martell

mhlee said:


> +1 to the new finish. I wish my Martell had that finish. The stiction/food release is one of my few complaints about my Martell gyuto.




Hey Michael, you should send it back - I'll hook it up.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a low light picture that shows the finish with a little more detail....


----------



## mhlee

Dave Martell said:


> Hey Michael, you should send it back - I'll hook it up.



Really??? You're the man, Dave. :doublethumbsup: I'll be in touch!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Dave Martell

mhlee said:


> Really??? You're the man, Dave. :doublethumbsup: I'll be in touch!!!
> 
> Thanks again!




Yeah no problem but you've got to let me know if it sucks more or less - I need me some feedback.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Sean's 240mm Martell 1084fg/15n20 damascus gyuto. 

This steel was made special for us by a talented young forger from upstate NY; Dan Seaver of PureDamascus.com. The steel was wonderful to work with and provided just the look I was after. I'm sure that I'll be ordering more of this fine steel from from Dan in the near future.

The handle is comprised of African Blackwood bolsters (supplied by BurlSource), dyed Redwood Burl (supplied by the customer - acquired through Arizona Ironwood), copper pins, and double G10 liners. 

The tang on this knife is all damascus although it will not give up the looks right now. I'm sure this hidden feature will reveal itself to the user over time. 

Things that don't come through in the pictures is the metallic flash and movement of the burl character in the redwood (it's simply fantastic!) and the 3D movements of the patterning in blade (needs a video to see this!).

To date this is the most expensive, complex, and well detailed knife that I've done and I'm actually (for once) quite pleased with the results. I hope that Sean will like it as much (or more hopefully) and that he gets a lot of enjoyment from using it over the years. 

Sean, thanks for the opportunity to push my limits. 

Dave


----------



## HHH Knives

WOW, Thats a beauty! Love the look of that redwood! as well as the dammy! Great job on all fronts!


----------



## echerub

Woowoo! That knife looks really nice!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Damn, Dave! That looks like a user! I'd be proud to beat up some food with that thing.


----------



## mhlee

That is RAD. :headbang:


----------



## PierreRodrigue

VERY tidy work! well done my friend!


----------



## knyfeknerd

The only 2 things that would make it better are: 1-if it were a 270, 2-if it were mine!!!


----------



## sachem allison

excellent work Dave.


----------



## obtuse

That's beautiful


----------



## Dave Martell

You guys are too kind.....thanks!


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful work Dave.
Very clean and conservative.
Killer steel. 
I really like the combo of black liner, blackwood, redwood and copper pins.
You really brought out the beauty without overdoing it.
(not sure if that made sense)
Beautiful Knife!

If Sean doesn't like it, I have a birthday coming up...........in October.


----------



## EdipisReks

Dave Martell said:


> Here is Sean's 240mm Martell 1084fg/15n20 damascus gyuto.
> 
> This steel was made special for us by a talented young forger from upstate NY; Dan Seaver of PureDamascus.com. The steel was wonderful to work with and provided just the look I was after. I'm sure that I'll be ordering more of this fine steel from from Dan in the near future.
> 
> The handle is comprised of African Blackwood bolsters (supplied by BurlSource), dyed Redwood Burl (supplied by the customer - acquired through Arizona Ironwood), copper pins, and double G10 liners.
> 
> The tang on this knife is all damascus although it will not give up the looks right now. I'm sure this hidden feature will reveal itself to the user over time.
> 
> Things that don't come through in the pictures is the metallic flash and movement of the burl character in the redwood (it's simply fantastic!) and the 3D movements of the patterning in blade (needs a video to see this!).
> 
> To date this is the most expensive, complex, and well detailed knife that I've done and I'm actually (for once) quite pleased with the results. I hope that Sean will like it as much (or more hopefully) and that he gets a lot of enjoyment from using it over the years.
> 
> Sean, thanks for the opportunity to push my limits.
> 
> Dave




that's a great looking knife!


----------



## Mike Davis

Very nice work Dave!!! That gyuto is awesome, but for some reason i am gravitating towards the Suji....Everything on that suji just looks right to me...I will be in contact this week  We need to talk!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Mike


----------



## mhlee

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah no problem but you've got to let me know if it sucks more or less - I need me some feedback.



Of course. I bet your most recent knives have significantly improved from before.


----------



## Dave Martell

mhlee said:


> Of course. I bet your most recent knives have significantly improved from before.




I hope so but ya never know....


----------



## Dave Martell

Finally....this one....is complete!

Every now & then you get a job that just kicks your ass and this was a real ass kicker. This knife was done at least 4 times, yeah like 95% done and then bam something else goes wrong and I'm not even going to mention all the bloops along the way.

So anyway, the day has finally come for this one to depart me and I'm very happy to see it go. 

This is Matt's 240mm gyuto in O-1 with a hidden tang western (new handle configuration for my knives) using spalted (another mistake I made) Oregon maple, African blackwood, copper & G10 spacers, with a copper mosaic pin.

Now I can get going on the rest of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpikeC

Well it certainly is a doozy!


----------



## Crothcipt

Wow very nice.


----------



## markenki

Wow, that looks awesome! Very well done! Congratulations to Matt! I like the looks of the handle. East meets West. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Curious... did you happen to wreck any previous attempts on this handle, as in grind into the tang slot at all?

Very clean work by the way, I like it!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Killer! I love how the handle fits it.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> This is Matt's 240mm gyuto in O-1 with a hidden tang western (new handle configuration for my knives)



Are all your westerns going to be in this style now?


----------



## chinacats

Might be a new trend in handles...I like it a lot!


----------



## Dave Martell

PierreRodrigue said:


> Curious... did you happen to wreck any previous attempts on this handle, as in grind into the tang slot at all?




That was probably the only thing that didn't happen while working on this knife.


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> Are all your westerns going to be in this style now?




I'm thinking about making the hidden tang western handle the basic with the full tang (with scales) western an available upgrade. There's people who like them both so I'll offer both but the hidden tang is easier to get great results plus it's more likely to not lead to re-work issues as wood movement is very much a reality with handles.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for all the kind words folks.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Beauty Dave. I really like this one.


----------



## add

Wonderful !

Dave, looks like you really seem to be hitting your stride on these hidden tang handles.

From here, sizing and contours are great.


----------



## heirkb

I don't know about others, but if I were to have a hidden tang western, I'd want it with little or no emoto/neck so that the bolster would be almost up against the choil like in normal western handles. It looks somehow awkward and dangly to me otherwise. Others may disagree, though.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Josh's Martell/Keller 240mm wa-gyuto.

This one took a long time to get completed and I want to thank Josh for his patience as well as Stefan for his fine quality of work. 

The blade grind on this one came out just about as good as I could ask for, likely the best I've done yet, and I'm sure it'll give good performance to it's new owner. Thanks again Josh and enjoy!


----------



## obtuse

that's a stunner, great job both of you!


----------



## unkajonet

...salivating. Great job!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Beautiful work Dave and Stefan. I wish it was mine.


----------



## SpikeC

Really sweet knife!


----------



## RRLOVER

Very Nice.....Love the polish on the blade.


----------



## mhlee

That is an exceptionally nice looking knife, Dave! Great work by you and Stefan!


----------



## Jim

A very handsome knife!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys


----------



## cookinstuff

That knife looks like a real worker, great stuff Dave, now Josh can sit back and let his knife do all his work.


----------



## Josh

:headbang:
Thanks Dave for all your hard work on this. It looks fantastic, and I can't wait to get my hands on it. I have a feeling, that in the future, knife makers will charge me, and only me, more for my order, as I seem to be carrying bad karma, driving rework!


----------



## cookinstuff

ooh this knife is going to the gta, that means I can 'check' it out when Josh isn't home right?


----------



## Josh

cookinstuff said:


> ooh this knife is going to the gta, that means I can 'check' it out when Josh isn't home right?



alright... time to build a knife safe
:knight:


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm glad that you like it Josh. It'll be shipping out tomorrow morning so you better get to work on scoring that knife safe.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Dan's new 240mm Martell western gyuto. It is made from O1 steel, has a full tang, nickel silver pins, maple bolster, koa scales (wood from Stefan), and G10 liners. 

Thanks for your patience Dan - enjoy your new knife!


----------



## Eamon Burke

ooo really digging this one.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice work Dave.

Beautiful wood on this one.


----------



## SpikeC

Very pretty handle on this one!


----------



## obtuse

Nice!


----------



## stopbarking

Glad you like it Eamon. You will be holding it before I do.

Looks awesome Dave!


----------



## Eamon Burke

stopbarking said:


> Glad you like it Eamon. You will be holding it before I do.
> 
> Looks awesome Dave!



yesssss


----------



## mr drinky

That's a beautiful knife Dan. Congrats.

k.


----------



## Vertigo

:beatinghead:

Ooof. Nice knife!


----------



## Burl Source

Very nice knife!!!!!


----------



## Candlejack

This handle actually made me like koa a bit.. first time i've actually liked a koa-handle, but that might be because i've mostly seen it on WA's before, and it's better for western handles imo.


----------



## Lefty

How come I'm just now noticing how great of a profile these gyutos have?


----------



## Eamon Burke

You had your eyes closed.


----------



## markenki

Beautiful, Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

FINALLY - the 1st complete nakiri is done! :EDance2:

Gerald your produce should be crapping themselves right about now for what's on the way. 

The blade is 180mm made from O-1 hardened to Rc61 with the use of cyro. The handle is western style full (tapered) tang using dyed Oregon maple burl for the scales and African blackwood for the bolsters (wood from Burl Source) along with G-10 liners and copper pins. 

This came out so nice and I'm thrilled with it. I'm thinking that I need to score me some damascus for this pattern, it'd show off well I think.

Well her she is....


----------



## Carl

OMG, that's beautiful.


----------



## SpikeC

Yer startin' get this stuff sorted, eh?


----------



## Eamon Burke

This one, to me, screams "DAVE!".

Really great job. Maybe my favorite knife from you so far, there's a lot to appreciate. I think if I lived in PA, I'd bring some wine to your house and we could stare at it and talk.


----------



## markenki

Very cool.


----------



## Shinob1

I'm in love! That wood is amazing. I cant wait to get it and start chopping up a storm of veggies. :knight:


----------



## knyfeknerd

Congrats Gerald, I think we all are very jealous.
Dave, that handle is killer. What an amazing piece of wood.


----------



## tgraypots

BurkeCutlery said:


> I think if I lived in PA, I'd bring some wine to your house and we could stare at it and talk.


Agreed. Very well done Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for all the kind words guys and I'm happy to see that Gerald likes it too. 


I forgot to mention that this is convex ground from spine to edge and tapered from handle to tip on the spine but the edge is nearly the same thickness from heel to tip. For reference I compared it with my Watanabe nakiri (which I LOVE) and this has a much thinner cross section on the bottom half and more convexity. I'm sure that this should be quite the cutter.


----------



## Von blewitt

I'm not a nakiri guy....... I should say I wasn't a nakiri guy! I'd jump the fence for one of these.... Stunning!


----------



## echerub

Beautiful, beautiful knife!


----------



## kalaeb

Wow!


----------



## heldentenor

I need to stop reading this thread--it makes it that much harder to wait for mine! Beautiful knife. Gerald, we don't have many nakiri users or many Martells for the cookbook--hope you'll consider submitting with this baby.


----------



## EdipisReks

now that's a nakiri i would like to own!


----------



## Shinob1

heldentenor said:


> I need to stop reading this thread--it makes it that much harder to wait for mine! Beautiful knife. Gerald, we don't have many nakiri users or many Martells for the cookbook--hope you'll consider submitting with this baby.



I'd be honored to be part of the cookbook. I'll revisit the thread and see what I could contribute recipe wise.


----------



## ecchef

Wow....like some kind of intergalactic nebula. Nice work Dave!


----------



## Justin0505

YOWZA! That's one slick nakiri. 
How does thickness compare to the gyuto? 

Is the entire nose rounded/an arc or is it just an optical illusion from the top and bottom corners being rounded? 

Really nice work!


----------



## Dave Martell

Justin0505 said:


> YOWZA! That's one slick nakiri.
> How does thickness compare to the gyuto?
> 
> Is the entire nose rounded/an arc or is it just an optical illusion from the top and bottom corners being rounded?
> 
> Really nice work!




The nose is curved, I think that it's a little more graceful like this than square. 

The thickness is similar to the gyutos but the convexing is a bit different since it's so tall. It's hard to describe.


----------



## ThEoRy

How bout an update here? I'd like to know how that nakiri turned out from the performance end. Is it a great cutter, how's the food release, edge retention, etc. The world wants to know!


----------



## Burl Source

.....and pictures.
We like to look at the pictures!


----------



## Drumjockey

Beautiful. Have you ever done a kiritsuke? Thinking of owning a DM Kiri got my mouth watering


----------



## Dave Martell

Drumjockey said:


> Beautiful. Have you ever done a kiritsuke? Thinking of owning a DM Kiri got my mouth watering




No not yet but I do have one on order. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## mbertsche

Gorgeous work Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Throw a brisket in the smoker Jim, you've got a new slicer on the way as well as a new nakiri for prep work. 

Both knives are made from O-1 (Rc 60-61) 

Handles were made by Stefan Keller, designed with input from Jim. We've got another (matching) handle here that's going on a special project 270mm gyuto coming in the not too distant future.

These two are the first of my knives that are marked on the right side of the blade. I will continue to do this unless requested to do otherwise or I have a left handed customer that I know about. The reason for this change is that I want the logo to be seen when the knife is laid on the board as well as when being hung on a magnetic knife rack. Yes they could be placed reversed on a mag rack but most people have Japanese knives displayed with the right side out and will likely appreciate being able to see the mark when aligning the edges to all point in the same direction.

So Jim, I hope the wait will have been worth it, we're talking 1.5 yrs here!!! :bigeek:


----------



## knyfeknerd

sexy time!!!!!


----------



## Brad Gibson

lus1:


knyfeknerd said:


> sexy time!!!!!


----------



## apicius9

Wohoo, there they are. 1 1/2 years and it's not all my fault, that's kind of refreshing to see  I like'em.

Stefan


----------



## Jim

Thank goodness I have a wireless keyboard... makes it easier to post from the floor!


Thanks Dave and also to Stefan for all your work!


----------



## Dave Martell

I sure hope that you got yourself up off the floor Jim. 

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## don

Fantastic, Dave!


----------



## ThEoRy

Holy shot it's on!


----------



## chinacats

Beautiful knives--congratulations Jim! Dave, fine idea to move the maker's mark.

Cheers!


----------



## WildBoar

Jim's knives?!? The unicorns of KKF?????? They really do exist?!? 

Those look stunning, Dave! And really, when you think about it, it averages out to only 9 months per knife, which is well within the realm of reason. They look well worth the wait!


----------



## Dave Martell

Today we have two knives to show you, both made for Emanuel out of O-1. The gyuto is a 240mm wa with a custom Stefan Keller handle installed, the sujihiki is 300mm in length, full tang western. 

The gyuto is labeled as #6 since it was the 6th knife ordered from me (the first 10 ordered would be stamped)....yes he's been waiting a very long time. 

Thanks for your patience E, I hope that they serve you well!


----------



## unkajonet

:jawdrop: OH,MAN! I cannot wait to play with those! They look *AMAZING!!* Beautiful work Dave! :dance:


----------



## unkajonet

And a huge thank you to Stefan for the wa, and Mark at Burl Source for the wood on the suji. You guys rock.


----------



## Dave Martell

unkajonet said:


> :jawdrop: OH,MAN! I cannot wait to play with those! They look *AMAZING!!* Beautiful work Dave! :dance:




I too can't wait for you to play with these!


----------



## Dave Martell

unkajonet said:


> And a huge thank you to Stefan for the wa, and Mark at Burl Source for the wood on the suji. You guys rock.




Yes....a BIG lus1: from me!!!


----------



## Burl Source

Very cool knives!


----------



## Jim

Emanuel A really handsome pair! Well done Dave.

Enjoy!


----------



## don

Fantastic looking knives!


----------



## ThEoRy

[video=youtube;h-XgvHPt1cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-XgvHPt1cg[/video]


----------



## cookinstuff

wow Dave, first Jim's now this sexy pair, you got your good stuff goin right now, that's for sure.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys, your support means a lot.


----------



## unkajonet

Oh wait, Dave! I forgot:

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Ok. There. That's better.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I really love the handles. I'm not usually a fan of dyes woods but that Stefan is beautiful.


----------



## apicius9

ChuckTheButcher said:


> ....but that Stefan is beautiful.



I don't get called beautiful very often, so thank you very much 

Stefan


----------



## brianlsx

beautiful knives! too bad Dave does not ship internationally


----------



## Dave Martell

brianlsx said:


> beautiful knives! too bad Dave does not ship internationally




I ship Martell knives internationally. What doesn't ship internationally are items purchased directly from my web store.


----------



## jm2hill

Knives are looking good as ever Dave. Great to come back after a half a year and see all is well!


----------



## Dave Martell

jm2hill said:


> Knives are looking good as ever Dave. Great to come back after a half a year and see all is well!




Thanks and it's good to see you back.


----------



## Dave Martell

Just finished up with these two, both belong to Don C....

The gyuto is a western 240mm in O-1 with premium koa scales and African blackwood bolster. 

The Thai chef's knife is 180mm in O-1 with golden dyed buckeye burl with an African blackwood bolster. This is my first Thai knife and I really had nothing to go on here but a guess so I hope it works out OK for Don which I think is likely since he gave me the go ahead to do whatever. 

_*The buckeye burl was sourced from Arizona Ironwood & the koa/African blacwood came from BurlSource._

On to the next one.... :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell

...


----------



## apicius9

Oohh, very nice, Dave. Can you give us some measures on the Thai knife? How does it compare to a nakiri 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Oohh, very nice, Dave. Can you give us some measures on the Thai knife? How does it compare to a nakiri
> 
> Stefan




The Thai knife is pretty close in size to my nakiri. It has the same length edge and almost the same height, this is slightly shorter. The Thai knife has a slight bit more belly/rockability to it and the spine drops towards the tip more. Of course the major difference is the finer pointier tip on the Thai knife vs the rounder tip(ish) front end of the nakiri.


----------



## don

Incredibly excited! The knives look great, and can't wait to put the Thai chef's knife through it's paces. 180mm is a great length and a touch of belly is really nice. We go through a good amount of garlic when I cook Thai so this should work out quite well.

Thanks again, Dave!


----------



## Twistington

A post from Dave in this thread is always a good post, it means that my knife moves up in the que!

_The knives look great btw!_


----------



## Dave Martell

don said:


> Incredibly excited! The knives look great, and can't wait to put the Thai chef's knife through it's paces. 180mm is a great length and a touch of belly is really nice. We go through a good amount of garlic when I cook Thai so this should work out quite well.
> 
> Thanks again, Dave!




I'm happy that you like them Don, I'll ship them out tomorrow morning! 

Thanks for your patience! 

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Twistington said:


> A post from Dave in this thread is always a good post, it means that my knife moves up in the que!
> 
> _The knives look great btw!_




Moving on up! :EDance2:


----------



## heldentenor

Wow, Dave--when you said we could expect you to start cranking out knives with regularity, you really meant it! In pictures, at least, your last several rank among your finest ever. Can't wait until it's my turn!


----------



## Dave Martell

heldentenor said:


> Wow, Dave--when you said we could expect you to start cranking out knives with regularity, you really meant it! In pictures, at least, your last several rank among your finest ever. Can't wait until it's my turn!




Thanks David! I'm starting to figure this game out. If things stay on track your knife should only be few weeks (maybe a month?) away.


----------



## chinacats

That buckeye handle looks awesome--and the knives aren't too shabby either. :doublethumbsup:

Congrats Don!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Jim


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim's 270mm KKF Collaboration Knife....

You can see more pictures *HERE*


----------



## unkajonet

Oh My Goodness!


----------



## Von blewitt

Incredible!


----------



## Dave Martell

So I was asked to make a 180mm santoku and I accepted. Then came the time to actually make the knife and I struggled with the design. The thing is that while I've handled and worked on thousands of santokus I have little experience with using them so I've never thought a lot about what a santoku really is or what it should/could be. I spent a lot of time researching and toying about until I finally went with what I'd like to have if I was going to use one of these knives. Did I come up with something useful or did I fail? :dontknow:

Steel used is O-1, handle is redwood burl with a dyed Oregon maple burl ferrule

So anyway, here it is for your review and comments....


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is James' 240mm yo gyuto

Steel is O-1, the blade profile is of the new rocker style (1st production knife), full tapered tang, the handle is Arizona Ironwood with a redwood ferrule & copper pins


----------



## Dave Martell

I received two PM's on the santoku already....


1. Takeda-esque

2. Inspired by Rachel Ray's curves 


I love it!


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> 2. Inspired by Rachel Ray's curves



I guess that's why you put the lacey redwood on it  Looks nice!

Stefan


----------



## chefbrianrussell

Incredible knives. I need to get on the wait list asap.


----------



## Dave Martell

chefbrianrussell said:


> Incredible knives. I need to get on the wait list asap.



Thanks Chef


----------



## ecchef

Just a little unsolicited endorsement here. I've made 1700 cuts of NY strip since I got my suji back from Dave in October, with one touch up run on the borosilicate rod. About 3000 left to go this month. After that, it _may_ need a run on the stones. :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Just a little unsolicited endorsement here. I've made 1700 cuts of NY strip since I got my suji back from Dave in October, with one touch up run on the borosilicate rod. About 3000 left to go this month. After that, it _may_ need a run on the stones. :biggrin:




Dave, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Kenny's new 240mm western Martell gyuto. The handle is a real dark AZ ironwood, an African blackwood ferrule, & black G10 liners/pins were used. The full tang has been tapered for balance & looks. Ken asked that the handle look "sinister" and I tried my best to achieve this, the ironwwood is much darker in person and has a sort of flamed look to it, admittedly the pictures make it look dull and brown - stupid pictures!

Well anyway, I hope that it's close enough to Kenny's vision that he gets himself a lot of good use and enjoyment out of the knife, it was a pleasure to make.


----------



## wellminded1

Bad ASS , I cannot wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## Dave Martell

wellminded1 said:


> Bad ASS , I cannot wait to get my hands on this.



:cool2:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That is one sleek looking handle. I must say form the suji I just got.  The photos do not give the handles justice.


----------



## Jim

Very slick.. Almost molded!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys


----------



## Von blewitt

Awesome work Dave! That makes me miss the one I sold


----------



## Miles

That's a seriously sweet looking knife Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Miles said:


> That's a seriously sweet looking knife Dave!




Thanks! Oh and yours is almost done Mike, hand rubbing the oil into the handle right now - coat #28.


----------



## EdipisReks

That thing looks sweet.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Jacob


----------



## EdipisReks

no, thank you for posting pics of it!


----------



## erikz

I love the geometry of this Gyuto; how the spine drops at the tip. Almost Santoku-like.

And don't get me started on the handle, really nice man. Especially love the combination of the wood with the black spacers, very subtle combination.


----------



## ThEoRy

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks! Oh and yours is almost done Mike, hand rubbing the oil into the handle right now - coat #28.



I knew I felt a disturbance in the force. As if my name was suddenly one step closer.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Mike's (Miles') 240mm Martell western gyuto. The blade is O-1 @ Rc 60-61. The handle is hidden tang construction using Moroccan Thuya Burl as the main piece with African Blackwood as the bolster. 

The thuya is of the most choice premium quality supplied by Burl Source. 

BTW, should anyone be interested, I have two more already built identical set ups to this handle (same exact thuya & blackwood) glued up & burned in ready to go onto a 300mm sujihiki and a nakiri. First to call dibs gets 'em when it's your turn...well....unless Mike wants a matching knife to this one, he gets first dibs. 

This knife was won by Mike in a giveaway back in Feb, 2012. Mike's been very patiently waiting for this for a long time and I hope that it suits him and that he gets lots of good use from it. 



*This knife was shown in a short WIP thread I did showing how I burn in a tang. See http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ang-Handle-WIP?p=151121&viewfull=1#post151121 if you're interested.


----------



## jigert

Very nice knife, Dave! Makes feel a bit sad though, since I'm so far down on your list.  How's the balance point on a hidden tang vs a full tang?


----------



## apicius9

Ohh, pretty! I think thuya is my favorite wood - after koa, of course...  Nice work, Dave!

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

jigert said:


> Very nice knife, Dave! Makes feel a bit sad though, since I'm so far down on your list.  How's the balance point on a hidden tang vs a full tang?




Going hidden tang moves the weight forward quite a bit which IMO is a good thing. When making full tang knives, to combat heavy handle syndrome, I taper the tang as much as I can get away with which does almost as good for moving the wight forward.

Don't despair on the wait time too much as I'm trying to get moving faster. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Ohh, pretty! I think thuya is my favorite wood - after koa, of course...  Nice work, Dave!
> 
> Stefan




It smells nice when working it. Thanks Stefan


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful knife Dave.
I like the look of the hidden tang way more than the full tang.


----------



## Dave Martell

Burl Source said:


> Beautiful knife Dave.
> I like the look of the hidden tang way more than the full tang.




Thanks Mark. 

Hey do you recall this wood? You managed to get me three matching blocks.


----------



## Burl Source

I remember.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I think I prefer the look of a hidden tang knife.

Nice work, Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

The full tangs are more traditional in appearance and are more challenging to get correct but they reduce the amount of wood seen as a package so the hidden tang offers up a greater palate for presentation which is sort of cleaner in appearance. For my knives it's a matter of taste and preferences of the customer as to what's best since the balance and performance will be similar. I love the feedback though, please always feel free to share your thoughts on any subject, it helps me to gauge interest and also to gather ideas for the future.


----------



## Dave Martell

Just adding in the last two I did last week....


Amboyna burl & maple with African blackwood ferrules.


----------



## ThEoRy

I was looking forward to the update on this page. Nice work Dave!!


----------



## Dave Martell

I just finished this one up, it's already spoken for. 

240mm Martell western gyuto in O-1 with CA buckeye burl and African blackwood. The buckeye is incredible and I couldn't be happier with having used it.


_*Sorry for the blurry blue(ish) pictures....best I could get today._


----------



## ThEoRy

Is it me or do your hidden westerns get smoother and more contoured every time? Nice work!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Rick


----------



## stereo.pete

ThEoRy said:


> Is it me or do your hidden westerns get smoother and more contoured every time? Nice work!!



What Rick said, Dave they are really looking great!


----------



## chinacats

Total badassery!


----------



## Dave Martell

You guys are too kind.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dave Martell said:


> You guys are too kind.


you get what you deserve!

Dave, that buckeye is drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

daddy yo yo said:


> Dave, that buckeye is drop dead gorgeous!!!




It came from the knife's owner, he had purchased it through Mark at Burl Source, and was sitting on it for some time. The thing that I liked about it is that not only does it have great color and character but it worked so well for me, just a pleasure to shape and finish.


----------



## Dave Martell

240mm western gyuto in redwood....


----------



## jigert

Yes, please.


----------



## malexthekid

I love the redwood handle. Gorgeous wood


----------



## Bill13

Beautiful handle! Is this one spoken for or is it for sale?


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill13 said:


> Beautiful handle! Is this one spoken for or is it for sale?




It's SOLD Bill


----------



## Burl Source

Dave Martell said:


> It came from the knife's owner, he had purchased it through Mark at Burl Source, and was sitting on it for some time. The thing that I liked about it is that not only does it have great color and character but it worked so well for me, just a pleasure to shape and finish.



I thought I recognized the wood. 
I had experimented with yogurt and cornmeal to affect the colors from the fungus.
Beautiful work Dave.
I agree with the others. Your work has always been great, but it seems to be getting even better.


----------



## Dave Martell

Burl Source said:


> I thought I recognized the wood.
> I had experimented with yogurt and cornmeal to affect the colors from the fungus.
> Beautiful work Dave.
> I agree with the others. Your work has always been great, but it seems to be getting even better.




Thanks Mark, your wood sure helps get these results.


----------



## Dave Martell

240mm Martell western O-1 gyuto in dyed Buckeye Burl, African Blackwood ferrule, & nickel silver pin....


----------



## Burl Source

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks Mark, your wood sure helps get these results.



The wood is only a part.
The fact that you are taking the time to do it right makes all the difference between mediocre and great.


----------



## Von blewitt

Dave Martell said:


> 240mm Martell western O-1 gyuto in dyed Buckeye Burl, African Blackwood ferrule, & nickel silver pin....



Beautiful Dave! 
Looking forward to seeing how it cuts!


----------



## Dave Martell

Von blewitt said:


> Beautiful Dave!
> Looking forward to seeing how it cuts!




Thanks Huw!


----------



## apicius9

One day I gotta talk you out of one of those, maybe when you are playing with less rusty steels... 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Rick's long awaited Martell 240mm wa gyuto. I had some help with this one, Stefan Keller did the handle and look at that handle! :thumbsup:

The blade is O-1 at Rc60-61 and the handle is African Blackwood, with a streaked buffalo horn ferrule, a vintage red bakelite spacer has been used, with a mammoth tooth end cap!!! 

Rick, the pictures look like crud is comparison to real life so don't fret it too much, you'll have this in hand soon enough and you can oogle it all you want then. I just hope that it lives up to your expectations and was worth the very long wait. Thanks for your patience!

Dave


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Looks sexy!


----------



## ThEoRy

WOW!!! Looks great in the pictures Dave so I'm sure it's even better in person. I have been waiting a while but it will definitely be worth it. A big thank you for making this happen and a shot out to Stefan for making the amazing handle. I feel like I just won the superbowl!!

I'll be sure to post up some new vids with this badboy in the near future. Looking forward to it to say the least.

Now come on shipping!!!! Arrrrgggh!!! :knife:


----------



## ThEoRy

The mailman is killing me with this one today!!!
Come on Newman!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> Come on Newman!!!



:lol2:


----------



## knyfeknerd

[video=youtube;98dai6CC5BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=98dai6CC5BA[/video]


----------



## steeley

:fanning:That is one sexy handle 
way to go stefan.


----------



## Dave Martell

Just adding in the last three I've done...


----------



## ecchef

I want that gyuto.


----------



## apicius9

Is the line for less rusty gyutos already open? I know, I am just not enough on top of things (like regular blade-oiling), but in the middle of the Pacific the less reacting yet still sharp ones are preferred. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Another long awaited one from the list is done!!! :doublethumbsup:

This one belongs to Ben who challenged me to do some stuff I've never done before. What we have here is (my interpretation of) a 240mm wa kiritsuke in O1. The handle is Oregon Maple burl (from Burl Source) with black buffalo horn ferrule and nickel silver accents. This is only my 2nd ever wa handle and I'm a lot happier with it than I was with the first. 

So what do you guys think about both the style of the blade and the wa handle? I sort of like them and I'm thinking of making both again with the handle style as an option for my knives going forward. I'd love to hear your opinions. 

To Ben, thanks for your patience and I hope this is what you were looking for because I really don't want to do it again. LOL


----------



## pitonboy

Beautiful and perfect, Dave


----------



## chinacats

I think my 270 just went K-tip!:happymug:


----------



## Dave Martell

pitonboy said:


> Beautiful and perfect, Dave




I'm glad you like it Ben.


----------



## Dave Martell

chinacats said:


> I think my 270 just went K-tip!:happymug:





Hahahaha, that's a possibility though.


----------



## Dave Martell

*Stats:*

Length - 180mm

Steel - O1

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle - modified oval wa style using blue byed Oregon maple burl (from Burl Source) along with buffalo horn ferrule and copper spacers. *Note - the wood is technically blue but leans more to the purple side.


----------



## samit

i made a huge mistake reading this thread. now i want 1 of everything


----------



## rami_m

samit said:


> i made a huge mistake reading this thread. now i want 1 of everything



Join the club. I guess even $100k wouldn't be enough to get all the knife I want from this forum.


----------



## Dave Martell

The customer wanted a slightly shorter version of my 300mm sujihiki and went with a 270mm (this size is pretty nice actually) as well as he wanted a wa handle that wasn't loud and more traditional looking. He gave me free reign (thanks!!!) to try out a new design for the handle. It's an oval that has flats on the ass end sides to keep the knife from rolling. This is the opposite of the way I did the last two oval wa handles, I'm trying to figure out which is better. On this one I had it looking really bad ass with crisp lines on the flat side edges but that felt awful in the hand so I rounded the edges over going for function over appearance. I had a slightly different idea in my mind before starting this handle but I got close enough for the first one. I'd love to hear what you folks think about this as well as the other style on the previous two knives seen above.

The steel is O-1 @ Rc60-61. The handle is bird's eye maple (from Herr Keller's stash) paired with buffalo horn ferrule and nickel silver/G10 spacers.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Super clean.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Really beautiful Dave makes me want to get another one from you!


----------



## statusquo

Outstanding


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 180mm santoku with Buckeye burl and buffalo handle. The customer purchased this to give as a wedding gift and requested marking the knife with the couples' names & wedding date. I hope that they get many years of good use out of it.


----------



## Matus

I would marry again if that would grant me a knife like this  Great work Dave - that knife will be awesome with veggies with that blade shape.


----------



## daddy yo yo

How cool is that?!???!!?! 

Dave, pretty cool job!


----------



## Dave Martell

180mm Nakiri 

Box Elder Burl and buffalo handleView attachment 27191
View attachment 27192
View attachment 27193


----------



## echerub

Great work as always!


----------



## Dave Martell

180mm Nakiri with a two toned Amboyna Burl handle


----------



## Dave Martell

Martell 160mm Wa-Petties

Steel - O1 @ Rc60-61

Handles - Spalted Hackberry, Dyed Buckeye Burl, Redwood Burl, & Curly Hawaiian Koa. All with African Blackwood ferrules.


----------



## Dave Martell

Spalted Hackberry 160mm Petty

_*This wood came from Myron @ Dream Burls_


----------



## Dave Martell

Dyed Buckeye Burl 160mm Petty


----------



## Dave Martell

Redwood Burl 160mm Petty

_*This wood came from Myron @ Dream Burls


_


----------



## Dave Martell

Curly Hawaiian Koa 160mm Petty

*This koa has some of the best chatoyance (movement/character) that I've seen yet it looks so flat and dull in the pictures - such a shame. This koa came from Mark @ Burl Source


----------



## knyfeknerd

Love the Koa and the Hackberry.


----------



## chinacats

Handles look comfy...I really like the profile on these. What's the height at the heel?


----------



## Dave Martell

chinacats said:


> Handles look comfy...I really like the profile on these. What's the height at the heel?




30mm at the heel

Oh and I had the length incorrect, they're actually 160mm


----------



## apicius9

Cute little buggers.

Stefan


----------



## marc4pt0

Dave, how would you say your grinds and knife making styles have changed from your current make to ones you made around 4 years ago?
I'm sure this question is worthy of a long response, but I don't want you to feel as though you have to go too far in detail.
I appreciate the info!


----------



## Dave Martell

marc4pt0 said:


> Dave, how would you say your grinds and knife making styles have changed from your current make to ones you made around 4 years ago?
> I'm sure this question is worthy of a long response, but I don't want you to feel as though you have to go too far in detail.
> I appreciate the info!




Hi Marc,
I'd say that in general they're being done with the same intent yet the newer ones have more refinement in small ways. I guess what could be said is that I'm starting to be able to make the knives that I set out to. I bet that in 4 yrs time, should I be lucky enough to be doing this then, I'll say the same thing. 

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Some lucky guy is getting this as a birthday gift from his wife! :hbday: Scott!

This sujihiki is a 270mm in O1 with a hidden tang western handle done in a premium koa (from Burl Source), buffalo horn bolster, with nickel silver accents. 

Man 'o Man did I have a hell of a time capturing this one in pictures. Over exposed, out of focus, washed out, too dark and everything else that can happen did. As is the norm with koa it's something that you have to see in person to appreciate, this handle is no different in that regard, it's AWESOME in person though. Here's the best I could get....


----------



## daddy yo yo

This is terriffic, Dave! The wood is fantastic and i bet the knife is exactly that!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Looks great, I like the K-tip too!


----------



## heldentenor

That's my favorite of your hidden tangs by a large margin. Beautiful work.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys


----------



## marc4pt0

That's one pristine looking knife there. Top notch looking handle


----------



## Bill13

Dave,

Both the blade and the handle look sweet, really, really, sweet!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

I think you guys must be easy to impress. 

Thanks though!


----------



## marc4pt0

Dave Martell said:


> I think you guys must be easy to impress.
> 
> Thanks though!





Dave Martell said:


> Just got finished with this one. It's a 240mm gyuto with ancient New Zealand Kauri wood (30k + yr old!) handle and fiddleback maple bolsters, tapered tang, & stainless pins





Most likely since this one with Kauri in the handle is among my favorite of your's, as well as #2. I'm thinking when the time comes for mine that this is the wood (s) I'd like for the handle.


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful Knives Dave.
I really like the Suji!


----------



## Dave Martell

Burl Source said:


> Beautiful Knives Dave.
> I really like the Suji!




That was koa from you Mark, it was the last one you sold me.


----------



## Chefu

The Kauri gyuto, Koa Suji are stunning work!


----------



## Dave Martell

Did you know that you can order a Martell knife without a handle? Well you can! :biggrin:

Save yourself some $$$ and do it yourself or maybe take the saved $$$ and send it along to one of your favorite handle makers for a truly special one of a kind knife. Tang configuration can be had in either western full tang or hidden (as you see below). Either way the option is there for you. 


This Martell handle-less gyuto is headed over to Sweden to get it's handle installed. Maybe some you know this guy named Dan who does handles over there?


----------



## Dave Martell

240mm O-1 Gyuto with a dyed maple burl and buffalo horn handle.


----------



## EdipisReks

Just gorgeous, Dave. If my Suji is anything to go by, it cuts even better than it looks, and my Suji looks great!


----------



## Dave Martell

180mm Nakiri with amboyna burl and blond buffalo horn....


----------



## Dave Martell

*240mm Martell wa gyuto...*


Steel - O1 @ Rc 60-61

Handle - modified oval in premium koa and buffalo horn with nickel silver spacers


The customer went with a handle upgrade and selected some premium koa that we picked up from Burl Source. It's magnificent yet once again it doesn't show up in my pictures. I'm pretty sure, however, that the customer will be happy with it in person. 


_*Note - I shot the pictures outside with clouds rolling in and out, this shows in the brightness variations._


----------



## chiffonodd

That is just gorgeous Dave


----------



## statusquo

Very nice!


----------



## 420layersofdank

Say what???? That wa handle is very sleek and sexy and Mmm Mm.Mmmm. is that semi octagonal tapering to a oval ferrule??


----------



## Dave Martell

chiffonodd said:


> That is just gorgeous Dave





statusquo said:


> Very nice!



Thanks guys!





420layersofdank said:


> Say what???? That wa handle is very sleek and sexy and Mmm Mm.Mmmm. is that semi octagonal tapering to a oval ferrule??



Yeah sorta.


----------



## EdipisReks

Now you're just showing off, Dave. "Doesn't show up in the pictures" my ass.


----------



## heldentenor

You gotta stop rolling out new variations--every one I see makes me debate changing the specs on mine! (Not really, but it's tempting). Nice work.


----------



## heldentenor

Also, congrats on 4,000 posts Edipis!


----------



## EdipisReks

heldentenor said:


> Also, congrats on 4,000 posts Edipis!



Hah, I just can't keep my mouth shut or my fingers off keyboards.


----------



## Dave Martell

OK.....finally.....this one is done....phew! 

The owner of this gyuto ordered this knife w-a-y b-a-c-k when (2012) and asked for what I thought would be an easy order to fill. He wanted a simple looking knife with a silver bolster, single silver pin, and dark black handle. Sounds easy, right? Well yeah except for it wasn't. 

Finding a material that was dark black is harder than you'd expect. Blackwood is brown, ebony is black (most of the time) but is prone to cracking, bog oak (which came on the scene in the last year or so) is black but without any experience with this wood I was a bit nervous of the results I'd get and I couldn't chance another loss. I once attempted black buffalo horn (and this looked great) but it kept moving - real bad, so that knife got sold as a 2nd. In the end we decided to go with canvas micarta because we knew it to be stable.... and it's black. Let me say here that micarta sucks to work with - don't go there if you don't have to. :scared4:

I've lost track of how many attempts that I've made over the last couple of years to attach a nickel silver bolster for this knife, it's way more than I'll admit to. Failure, failure, failure.... lost a few knives in the process too!

Finally, through persistence (and commitment to a promise made to this customer), I taught myself how to solder a bolster on the old school way and I couldn't be more pleased with the results I've achieved here.

The thing is that I wasn't ready for this order when I took it but in the end I'm glad that I did. And even though the customer has waited far too long for this knife I am hopeful that he'll like it and get a lot of use out of it over the years. 

Thank you for being so patient David.


----------



## ThEoRy

Very sleek looking. Great job!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Dayum!
Perfection!


----------



## heldentenor

:fanning: I'm absolutely speechless. That knife is everything I wanted in terms of elegance and simplicity but infinitely better in execution than I'd dared to hope. Thanks for taking a chance on this and putting up with all of the "learning experiences" along the way! I can't wait to put this to use.

P.S. I'm taking suggestions for naming this one. Ideas?


----------



## Godslayer

heldentenor said:


> :fanning: I'm absolutely speechless. That knife is everything I wanted in terms of elegance and simplicity but infinitely better in execution than I'd dared to hope. Thanks for taking a chance on this and putting up with all of the "learning experiences" along the way! I can't wait to put this to use.
> 
> P.S. I'm taking suggestions for naming this one. Ideas?



The one


----------



## heldentenor

Perfect.


----------



## sudsy9977

That's one clean solder joint right there!...ryan


----------



## aboynamedsuita

F&F look top notch. I like how something that we're always used to seeing as "standard" on knives (black-ish handle and silver-esque details) can be taken to an entirely new level


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Dave Martell

heldentenor said:


> :fanning: I'm absolutely speechless. That knife is everything I wanted in terms of elegance and simplicity but infinitely better in execution than I'd dared to hope. Thanks for taking a chance on this and putting up with all of the "learning experiences" along the way! I can't wait to put this to use.
> 
> P.S. I'm taking suggestions for naming this one. Ideas?





Godslayer said:


> The one


----------



## toddnmd

Dave, that is a work of incredible beauty and simplicity--absolutely elegant. 

Hope all your practice puts you in a position to make more of those bolsters and handles--I think some people are gonna make similar requests!


----------



## jimbob

That's the gyuto James Bond would use.


----------



## Twistington

Oh yes! That's a looker!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Absolutely fantastic! Looks like every other normal knife, steel with black handle. But it simply isn't! Pure beauty for those who take a closer look... Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Dave Martell

Wow you guys are too kind. 

So it looks like the bolster works, eh? Maybe I should do more of this?


----------



## ecchef

jimbob said:


> That's the gyuto James Bond would use.



I was thinking more Nick Charles myself. Rakishly handsome, sublimely elegant. 
The kind of knife that would make all the other ones in the kit feel just a little 'inadequate'.


----------



## Dave Martell

Amboyna Burl with nickel silver bolster, copper spacers, and mosaic pin


----------



## Dave Martell

300mm wa sujihiki in amboyna burl...


----------



## Dave Martell

180mm Nakiri with Buffalo Horn handle


----------



## Dave Martell

270mm Wa-Sujihiki in koa....


----------



## Dave Martell

240mm Gyuto in Dyed Spalted Maple Burl....


----------



## Matus

Stunning work Dave!


----------



## deltaplex

Love that buffalo horn handle for some reason I can't quite put a finger on.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 160mm wa petty that I just finished up on. The blade is CPM-154 and it's handle is made of dyed box elder burl, streaked blond buffalo horn, and nickel silver spacers.


----------



## chiffonodd

Dave your handles are always so fluid and lush and the blades so bad*ss. Pleasure to see these photos. One of these days!


----------



## Dave Martell

chiffonodd said:


> Dave your handles are always so fluid and lush and the blades so bad*ss. Pleasure to see these photos. One of these days!




Thanks!


----------



## Miho

Yah!!! That petty will soon be mine.


----------



## Dave Martell

Miho said:


> Yah!!! That petty will soon be mine.



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Excellent work Dave, that looks like a good size that it could even be used for board work too. 



Miho said:


> Yah!!! That petty will soon be mine.


Canadian pass-around? :justkidding:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Excellent work Dave, that looks like a good size that it could even be used for board work too.
> 
> 
> Canadian pass-around? :justkidding:



Wouldn't sending it to Canada this time of the year count as a cryo-quench?? :groucho:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Actually it's been exceptionally mild this year, usually above -10°C. Not sure how that compares to the tropical paradise of California


----------



## Miho

tjangula said:


> Actually it's been exceptionally mild this year, usually above -10°C. Not sure how that compares to the tropical paradise of California



It's been a warm winter in TO so far. It was like 10C yesterday. No jackets needed


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Actually it's been exceptionally mild this year, usually above -10°C. Not sure how that compares to the tropical paradise of California



Lol, if it got to -10C here there would be widespread death. Sometimes it gets down to 50F at night, usually at about 70F during the day...sometimes higher. If it gets to 10C people are wearing parkas, gloves and scarves. It's all what you are used to.


----------



## buckeye

Dave just finished up two re-handles for me just in time for Christmas presents. The craftsmanship on both are awesome/perfect/works of art......


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the kind words Bill


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 180mm nakiri that's headed to WA to live with Mr. Mark Farley of BurlSource. 

Steel - O1 @ Rc60-61

Handle - Moroccan Thuya Burl, dark marbled buffalo horn, copper & gray G10 spacers, & mosaic pin



Of course we couldn't have gone with an easy glass finishing maple, nope, we had to go with one of the most difficult wood types out there. Thuya burl is no easy wood to work with, it's got a lot of oils/resins making it difficult to finish and is somewhat easy to scratch. To add to the pressure Mark is a woodworker/wood pimp so getting the finish and feel of this handle correct was critical to me, I just hope that it'll pass OK for him - I did my best! 

_PS - Sorry for the crappy pics....lots of cloud cover today._

So here's it is....


----------



## Burl Source

Absolutely Beautiful Dave!
I am very excited about this knife.
I will make sure to grow a big garden this year so I will have lots of vegetables to cut up with it.
Thank You Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Burl Source said:


> Absolutely Beautiful Dave!
> I am very excited about this knife.
> I will make sure to grow a big garden this year so I will have lots of vegetables to cut up with it.
> Thank You Dave.




Use it in good health!


----------



## malexthekid

Looks great Dave. I love how substantial your handles look


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> Looks great Dave. I love how substantial your handles look




Thanks Alex!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I like this, I wonder who supplied the wood :scratchhead:. That horn looks really cool too.


----------



## Dave Martell

tjangula said:


> I like this, I wonder who supplied the wood :scratchhead:. That horn looks really cool too.



Yeah you _*KNOW*_ who supplied the wood.  If I recall correctly this is some pretty premium stuff.


----------



## Erilyn75

I absolutely love that red handle. Is it an oval shape?


----------



## Dave Martell

Updating the gallery....

*Stats*

Length - 270mm

Height (at heel) - 60mm

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - Dyed box elder burl with buffalo horn ferrule & G10 spacers


----------



## Dave Martell

*Stats*

Length - 300mm

Height (at heel) - 45mm

Steel - O-1 

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - Dyed Hawaiian Mango with Buffalo Horn Ferrule & G10 spacers


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Wow Dave,

you certainly have the code cracked on the buffalo horn bolsters....when you start doing wa rehandles let me know....I've got lots of knives with so so handles.


----------



## Dave Martell

Just finished this one up, it's a 240mm gyuto made from CPM-154 with a dyed maple burl/buffalo horn handle with nickel silver spacer and mosaic pin.


----------



## buckeye

Another piece of art. Suitable for framing! What is the blade height?


----------



## Bill13

Dave,

I think that is the craziest (best) piece of dyed burl I have ever seen, looks like some NASA photo of a galaxy being born. I also like the single spacer. Is it already sold?


----------



## Dave Martell

buckeye said:


> Another piece of art. Suitable for framing! What is the blade height?




I didn't measure it (and it's already boxed) but it should be about 55mm.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill13 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I think that is the craziest (best) piece of dyed burl I have ever seen, looks like some NASA photo of a galaxy being born. I also like the single spacer. Is it already sold?




Yup it's sold. 

Thanks Bill.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dave Martell said:


> Yup it's sold.
> 
> Thanks Bill.



Someone will be very happy! Agree with Bill about the dyed wood too, I remember when those blocks were posted the colors were so vibrant in the pictures I couldn't help but wonder if they digitally enhanced, but your pics show they're legit. Plus working your magic on the handle craftsmanship helps take it to another level


----------



## Dave Martell

You're too kind Tanner


----------



## Godslayer

This knife reminds me of a Vincent Van Gogh painting. Honestly it's at another level of handle craftsmanship, combined with the simple spacer and black ferrule. Next time you do a handle sale pm me that image and you'll have a guarantied sale, my takamura uchigumo could use that.


----------



## rogue108

The level of craftsmanship and how you bring out the woods colors with your finishing is sick.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys


----------



## buckeye

I can honestly say that the handles look better when you hold them than the pictures can convey. Not sure if I will be able to ever use them in the kitchen......they are just too nice!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> This knife reminds me of a Vincent Van Gogh painting. Honestly it's at another level of handle craftsmanship, combined with the simple spacer and black ferrule. Next time you do a handle sale pm me that image and you'll have a guarantied sale, my takamura uchigumo could use that.



Did you see the 240 gyuto Dave recently completed: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/150-Gallery-Western-Re-Handles?p=383870#post383870

I have three Uchigumos awaiting Dave's rehandle magic, once you get yours done we'll have the awesomest Takamuras in all of Canada :viking:


----------



## Dave Martell

tjangula said:


> Did you see the 240 gyuto Dave recently completed: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/150-Gallery-Western-Re-Handles?p=383870#post383870
> 
> I have three Uchigumos awaiting Dave's rehandle magic, once you get yours done we'll have the awesomest Takamuras in all of Canada :viking:




I really enjoyed doing that one. I can't wait to get to your knives Tanner, they're reaching out to me every time I walk by.


----------



## buckeye

What I find amazing is the color and detail that can be hiding inside a hunk of wood. You can only make an educated guess from looking at the outside. Dave really has the nack for bringing out the "gemstone" locked inside.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

buckeye said:


> What I find amazing is the color and detail that can be hiding inside a hunk of wood.


I agree 110% on this, when it's said "the photos don't do the handle justice" it's absolutely true. So much depth and dimension which cannot be captured in a picture.



Dave Martell said:


> I really enjoyed doing that one. I can't wait to get to your knives Tanner, they're reaching out to me every time I walk by.


Happy to hear I'm on your mind Dave, I (and some others) are excited to see them as well. Perhaps if I get a decent tax refund in a few months I can make them reach out a little bit farther than usual lol.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a matching pair of Martell knives in CPM154 with dyed Oregon maple burl (from BurlSource) and buffalo horn wa oval handles.

The sujihiki is a 270mm, the petty is 160mm.


----------



## Bill13

:bigeek:I love that dyed burl. How much of it do you have?? Of course the knives look great too!


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill13 said:


> :bigeek:I love that dyed burl. How much of it do you have?? Of course the knives look great too!




I have none of that burl at all, it was customer supplied. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Will you be my Valentine? Never thought I'd say that to a knife, but I'm liking 'em!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a custom 270mm gyuto in CPM-154. 

The customer requested natural looking wood and that's what he got. 

The handle is made from highly figured maple that's bright and super 3D in movement, some of the best I've seen. The spacer and ferrule are nickel silver, the ferrule has been soldered onto the blade for a clean look.


----------



## Twistington

Well how ******* cool was that?! Really nice!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a set of Martell CPM154 knives with AZ Ironwood handles with marbled buffalo ferrules....


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Gorgeous Dave!! As usual :bliss:!!!!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I really like the ironwood and streaked horn combo :thumbsup:


----------



## Lars

They look awesome.

Lars


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys!


----------



## lifeis11

lookin good dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Here are Sam's knives that he's been waiting for YEARS to receive! :O

I was supposed to make a cleaver as well as these knives and kept putting this order off because of this. I recently had to be honest with myself and admit that I'm not ready to do this yet so I moved on with making the knives. I wish I could have been more insightful a few years ago though, Sam would have had these knives for a long time at this point, I made him wait unnecessarily, and for this I'm truly sorry.

Now I hope that Sam will like what I've done here and not regret having dealt with me on these knives.

A big thank you to you Sam for being so patient and understanding over the years. :thumbsup:




Knife specs...

Sujihiki - 240mm in O1 @ Rc60-61 with CA buckeye burl, African blackwood, and nickel silver spacers.
_(BTW, this is likely the last knife I will ever use buckeye burl on! I made a promise to Sam to use this wood way back when and that's the only reason why I used this pain in the ass wood here & now)

_Nakiri - 180mm in O1 @ Rc60-61 with two toned amboyna burl, African blackwood, and copper spacers.


----------



## Cheeks1989

They look incredible Dave.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I love that amboyna handle, for some reason the nakiri specs aren't listed when viewing in the app :dontknow:




EDIT
Was able to see in web view. Also very excited to use this wood myself


----------



## Godslayer

Mind boogling. That buckeye is holding its own with premium amboyna. Really top notch work.


----------



## Matus

just - WOW - Dave, really.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks gents!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's another long awaited gyuto from the way back list finally completed for Tamlin. Originally this was ordered in O1 as that's all I was working with at the time but now I have CPM-154 as well so Tamlin was able to change the order to this steel instead. 

Tamlin, I'm sorry for the very long wait I put you through and appreciate your support & patience during this time.

Dave



*Stats:
*Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - CPM-154
Hardness - Rc61-62
Handle - Amboyna Burl & African Blackwood


----------



## Godslayer

Dave Martell said:


> Here's another long awaited gyuto from the way back list finally completed for Tamlin. Originally this was ordered in O1 as that's all I was working with at the time but now I have CPM-154 as well so Tamlin was able to change the order to this steel instead.
> 
> Tamlin, I'm sorry for the very long wait I put you through and appreciate your support & patience during this time.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> *Stats:
> *Blade Length - 240mm
> Steel - CPM-154
> Hardness - Rc61-62
> Handle - Amboyna Burl & African Blackwood



Giving me flash backs of the fort mcmurray fire. Super awesome amboyna Burl. Really nice coloration and contrast.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I love the look of amboyna


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Dan's 160mm petty made from O-1. It's a hidden tang style western handle made from maple burl and African blackwood. I really like this little knife a lot. Dan basically left the handle wood choice to me saying that he wanted "durable, good looks, darkish, something with grain or figure, natural tones, and an interesting appearance". I picked these woods based on his wants and I think I got some of that down here. 

The maple is some incredible stuff. I had this particular (very small) block sitting around for awhile waiting for a petty to come along. The blackwood is unusual, I had only this small piece left over from another handle, it's brown (with red tones) vs the normally seen blacker variety, I liked it paired with this maple so I went with it. 

Dan has been waiting for this knife for many years. I want to apologize to you Dan for waiting so long to receive this knife from me and thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## Dave Martell

BTW, I think this is my first western petty? At least I can't recall doing another.


----------



## steelcity

Both are very nice looking. The grain/figure on both is eye catching.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Brian


----------



## chinacats

Knife looks great as usual but the Maple is killing me, it looks incredible!


----------



## Dave Martell

chinacats said:


> Knife looks great as usual but the Maple is killing me, it looks incredible!




Yeah the maple is pretty nice. Thanks Jim!


----------



## sudsy9977

That petty has some sick wood on it. Ryan


----------



## apicius9

Nice as always. These last ones really came out great. I would have envied you your amboyna stash if I hadn't found some in a box that I had forgotten about


----------



## Dave Martell

sudsy9977 said:


> That petty has some sick wood on it. Ryan



Thanks Ryan





apicius9 said:


> Nice as always. These last ones really came out great. I would have envied you your amboyna stash if I hadn't found some in a box that I had forgotten about



Thanks Stefan 
BTW, amboyna is almost impossible to find so feel free to share. :wink:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Sorry to sound like a broken record but I really like how it turned out. I have a similar looking block of maple and wasn't too sure how I felt about it, but you've really brought it to life! Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Tanner!


----------



## Godslayer

Just going to toss this out there. You NEED musk ox horn.i can honestly say tour hidden tang westren handles are nearly unrivaled and i think musk ox would be an amazing compliment. It literally gives me goosebumps just thinking about it.


----------



## Dave Martell

Godslayer said:


> Just going to toss this out there. You NEED musk ox horn.i can honestly say tour hidden tang westren handles are nearly unrivaled and i think musk ox would be an amazing compliment. It literally gives me goosebumps just thinking about it.




You're talking crazy Evan. Dave don't mess with no musk ox. :razz:

Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's another long waited on knife going back a few years. This customer is a great guy, most of you probably know him, certainly know of him as he's our first moderator. John was also one of my earliest Martell knife supporters, taking a huge leap of faith in ordering knife #9 (which might have actually been suji #1 as well). He's been very patient with me all of this time waiting on this knife and I can't thank him enough for this. I am, however, sorry to have made him wait and hope that he gets joy from this new knife coming his way. 

160mm petty
CPM-154 @ RC61-62
AZ Ironwood 
Buffalo Horn (honey blond)

This block of ironwood is really something. I had initially bought this a long time ago and put it aside for a special project and forgot about it. John asked for nice quality (even offered to pay more for it) but luckily I found this one and decided that the special project was here.


----------



## steelcity

That's a good match.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Brian


----------



## JohnnyChance

Looks great Dave, thanks! I've always wanted an ironwood/blonde horn handle and this one just kinda fell into my lap!


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> Looks great Dave, thanks! I've always wanted an ironwood/blonde horn handle and this one just kinda fell into my lap!




:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

This customer has been with me for awhile, been a great customer over the years. In fact, he bought the #3 gyuto I made - he even ordered it before I started making knives - talk about taking a chance on someone! 

When I ran a pre-sale on petties he was right there again jumping in with another order. Unfortunately, this time, I took way too long to get him this knife and for this I apologize. 

We did the petty as a little brother (while not exact) match to the #3 gyuto going with ironwood again and a black ferrule, in this case - buffalo horn. 

I hope this knife suits you as well as the gyuto does Avishar.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here we have another 160mm petty ready. This is heading off to Charlie who's been patiently waiting or sometime. 

The knife is made from CPM-154, dyed box elder burl, and buffalo horn. I hope the wood is "funky" enough for you Charlie.


----------



## Chuckles

I love it! Thanks Dave.


----------



## Anton

Chuckles said:


> I love it! Thanks Dave.



That's a good one


----------



## Dave Martell

240mm Martell gyuto in O1 with two toned amobyna, streaked buffalo horn, and G10 spacers..... 

I love amboyna but damn I REALLY love this two toned stuff I scored awhile back. This block was put on hold (smartly) by the customer when I showed it off. I only wish I could find more of it. 

The handle combo idea came from the customer, he really nailed it with this look! :doublethumbsup:

Thanks for being so patient waiting Kevin. I hope that you enjoy using this knife as much as I did making it. 

Dave


----------



## KCMande

Spectacular Dave, even more beautiful than I could have imagined. Thanks for working with me on this. More than worth the wait.


----------



## Dave Martell

Just updating this thread with the last two gyutos. See *THIS LINK* for more pictures and details.


----------



## Dave Martell

Another one that I need to add to the gallery.

See *THIS LINK* for more details and pictures.


----------



## Godslayer

Dave Martell said:


> Another one that I need to add to the gallery.
> 
> See *THIS LINK* for more details and pictures.



This handle reminds me of that damascus burke that was for sale lately, really nice work.


----------



## Dave Martell

This one I just finished today. 

240mm Gyuto in CPM-154 with an over sized western handle done in a specially ordered exhibition grade koa and (mostly) black buffalo. This koa was the toughest I've ever worked with, tough to shape like ironwood. Maybe because the figuring is so tight? Who knows. 

I love working with koa, the results are amazing, but taking pictures of it is pure frustration. I hope that at least some beauty shows through anyway.


----------



## Dave Martell

Godslayer said:


> This handle reminds me of that damascus burke that was for sale lately, really nice work.




I take this as a MAJOR compliment - thanks!


----------



## steelcity

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

that exhibition koa sure is something else :fanning:

You really need to be able to see the chattoyance of koa in person to appreciate it.


----------



## guari

Absolute beauties. Gorgeous work.

Wishing you find a good home for those.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys


----------



## malexthekid

Awesome work Dave. I am in awe of your wood stock.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thank you


----------



## Dave Martell

160mm wa petty 

CPM-154

Green dyed buckeye burl & African blackwood


----------



## El Pescador

Oh my...


----------



## malexthekid

Dave Martell said:


> 160mm wa petty
> 
> CPM-154
> 
> Green dyed buckeye burl & African blackwood



No, No, No!!!!!.

I told you no more wa's Dave.... this hurts too much... I already have too much invested in knife orders.


----------



## Dave Martell

160mm wa petty 

CPM-154

Brown dyed maple burl & African blackwood


----------



## Dave Martell

300mm Sujihiki made from O-1 using exhibition grade koa and buffalo horn for the handle.

As usual koa never co-operates with getting it's picture taken. I took several shots in different lighting conditions trying to show off this incredible block of wood used and I failed. These pictures were the best lot I could get....


----------



## foody518

Oooohh that koa looks fantastic


----------



## Nemo

foody518 said:


> Oooohh that koa looks fantastic



+1.

The maple/blackwood petty also looks gorgeous.

Great work Dave.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Love that exhibition grade koa, at first this suji reminded me of another recent one, but that was with presentation grade koa and a black pin


----------



## milkbaby

That suji looks killer! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

foody518 said:


> Oooohh that koa looks fantastic





Nemo said:


> +1.
> 
> The maple/blackwood petty also looks gorgeous.
> 
> Great work Dave.





milkbaby said:


> That suji looks killer! :doublethumbsup:




Thanks guys!


----------



## Dave Martell

tjangula said:


> Love that exhibition grade koa, at first this suji reminded me of another recent one, but that was with presentation grade koa and a black pin




The customer asked me to model this handle after that other one you mentioned. Good catch Tanner!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dave Martell said:


> The customer asked me to model this handle after that other one you mentioned. Good catch Tanner!



Cool, hope there's more of that wood


----------



## Dave Martell

Martell 240mm CPM-154 Wa Gyuto with a pre-made marbled buffalo horn/nickel silver/ebony handle from Knives and Stones

I think these handles look great on my knives. :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 240mm wa gyuto in O1 with a pre-made ebony/buffalo handle from Knives and Stones....


----------



## Dave Martell

I just realized that I never put this knife in this thread.

Click on the images to see more.....


----------



## Bill13

Dave Martell said:


> I just realized that I never put this knife in this thread.
> 
> Click on the images to see more.....



Saw this one in person and while the pictures are great in person it's even better! This one is the reason i'm in line for a 300 for myself.


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill13 said:


> Saw this one in person and while the pictures are great in person it's even better! This one is the reason i'm in line for a 300 for myself.




That knife is one of my favorites that I've done. Thanks for the kind words Bill.


----------



## Chuckles

I love that one.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just finished up these two butcher knives....

1. 7.5" Butcher 

2. 6" Boning



Steel - O1

Handles - African Blackwood with nickel silver pins


This is the first boning knife that I've made. It took me a bit to get just right but in the end I liked it enough that I made a pattern/copy of it. This knife, just like the butcher, is fully convex ground plus it's distal tapered nicely down to the tip. It's thin - yet stiff. I added a notch cut out just before the handle to allow for proper sharpening the full length of the blade. I fashioned it after an early 1900's Remington professional butcher knife pattern found in an old catalog. What do you think about it?


----------



## milkbaby

The boning knife is hot! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Guss2

Love that butchery set!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks


----------



## ashy2classy

Great looking knives! Too many makers to keep up with! :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

ashy2classy said:


> Great looking knives! Too many makers to keep up with! :biggrin:




Thank you


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 160mm petty done in O1 with spalted maple and buffalo horn handle....


----------



## Dave Martell

Just finished this one up. It's a 160mm petty made from CPM-154 with dyed box elder burl handle. The customer wanted only to use the wood block on the handle (no other ferrule materials) but asked to break it up with some spacers, we chose to use nickel silver and blue G10 to tie in with the blue dye job on the wood.


----------



## foody518

Those are some crazy colors!!


----------



## El Pescador

sexy biotch!!


----------



## frog13

Beautiful Dave! Oh, but to have them all! I'm happy to have at least the one but hey are coming out so nice! Very cool!


----------



## malexthekid

That is awesome Dave. I really love how the handle turned out &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's another 160mm petty made from CPM-154 powdered steel wearing an oval wa handle made of yellow dyed box elder burl and Hawaiian koa. The customer left the ferrule wood choice up to me, I hope he likes the odd match up as much as I do. :biggrin:


----------



## vlad

The customer enthusiastically approves! There's a spot in the block awaiting its arrival.


----------



## Dave Martell

vlad said:


> The customer enthusiastically approves! There's a spot in the block awaiting its arrival.




:beer:


----------



## Dave Martell

BTW Dennis, you can't see this in the pictures but there is a nice soft satin sheen to the entire handle and the koa has metallic flash/movement to it.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a set (sujihiki & nakiri) done in O1 with exhibition grade koa, streaked blond buffalo horn, and copper accents.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Good job on the matching! The more I think of it, a nakiri and suji are a good combo especially if the suji has some good knuckle clearance to double as a gyuto(hiki)


----------



## valgard

very nice pair :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks gents


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

Wow, stunning! I like how the colored horn matches the koa.


----------



## Nemo

Gee, nice work Dave


----------



## Marek07

Great work Dave. As Marcelo already mentioned, the streaked buffalo horn goes beautifully with the koa. And the copper just compliments the union.


----------



## Dave Martell

You're all too kind.


----------



## malexthekid

I really love the look of your k-tipped sujis... as much as i really have no use for multiple sujis I can see myself picking up one of yours anyway. 

Plus now i have experienced it in mini I really want a full-size version of your western


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> I really love the look of your k-tipped sujis... as much as i really have no use for multiple sujis I can see myself picking up one of yours anyway.
> 
> Plus now i have experienced it in mini I really want a full-size version of your western




I like the way you think Alex. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's something I don't get to make too often a kiritsuke. This one is 250mm in length. Made from CPM-154 powdered stainless steel using presentation grade koa and streaked blond buffalo horn for the handle. 

This koa came from a block that I must have offered to (at least) 20 people plus I posted pictures of it online in the petty thread and no one wanted it. This customer let me pick the wood so I jumped on this one. Eat your hearts out now suckers! I knew it was going to be a winner.....moral of this story is to always trust Dave...._with your wood picks anyway_. 


_*Sorry for the crappy pictures, it's a dreary over cast day here in Airville. _


----------



## StephenYu

That one looks great Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

StephenYu said:


> That one looks great Dave!




Thanks Stephen. You've got one coming REAL soon yourself.


----------



## valgard

I've got to say that the dark koa was my fave all along so no surprise here how amazing it turned out. The knife looks fantastic Dave.


----------



## Godslayer

That'll do. Is it single bevel or a kiritsuke style gyuto? Defiantly one of your classier pieces and being stainless it'll last forever


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dave Martell said:


> Here's something I don't get to make too often a kiritsuke. This one is 250mm in length. Made from CPM-154 powdered stainless steel using presentation grade koa and streaked blond buffalo horn for the handle.
> 
> This koa came from a block that I must have offered to (at least) 20 people plus I posted pictures of it online in the petty thread and no one wanted it. This customer let me pick the wood so I jumped on this one. Eat your hearts out now suckers! I knew it was going to be a winner.....moral of this story is to always trust Dave...._with your wood picks anyway_.
> 
> 
> _*Sorry for the crappy pictures, it's a dreary over cast day here in Airville. _


I am glad I did not go for this piece of koa













said no one ever!!!:sad0:


----------



## milkbaby

Dave Martell said:


> Here's something I don't get to make too often a kiritsuke. This one is 250mm in length. Made from CPM-154 powdered stainless steel using presentation grade koa and streaked blond buffalo horn for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This koa came from a block that I must have offered to (at least) 20 people plus I posted pictures of it online in the petty thread and no one wanted it. This customer let me pick the wood so I jumped on this one. Eat your hearts out now suckers!



This knife and the handle wood are both AWESOME. So beautiful... great work as usual! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

Thank you everyone, you're too kind.


----------



## Dave Martell

*Here's my 1st 220mm gyuto... *:cool2:


Steel - CPM154

Handle - Dyed Maple Burl & African Blackwood w/ nickel silver/G10 spacers

Height - 52mm (@ heel)


----------



## foody518

Gorgeous knife and handle, Dave


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I remember that Koa, it was a tough choice. It looks great with the knife, I don't think I recall seeing a kiritsuke before?

The dyed maple on the 220 looks sick how it's almost black in some pics but with some blue in others.


----------



## milkbaby

Beautiful knife as usual, Dave! Somebody got a nice deal on the 220 mm!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks folks. 


@T, yeah you remember that koa. LOL 
The color on this wood is different for sure. The lighting changes what you see a lot. I get black, blue, teal, greens, and some brown. When it was sitting on the shelf it was straight up teal, which is pretty weird to think how it changed. You just never know with wood.


----------



## ashy2classy

Nice!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Martell 160mm CPM-154 Petty wearing dyed brown box elder burl & African blackwood....
_
*FYI - this is the box elder block offered in the petty sale thread.



_


----------



## StephenYu

It sure comes out even better than expected! Amazing work, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

StephenYu said:


> It sure comes out even better than expected! Amazing work, Dave!




I'm happy to see that you like it Stephen, it'll be there in just a few days for you to give it a try. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Nemo

Nice lookin' knife Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Phil


----------



## valgard

that's sexy


----------



## ashy2classy

AWESOME!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks gents!


----------



## Dave Martell

Up next we have a 270mm gyuto in CPM-154 with an amboyna burl, streaked blond buffalo, with copper spacer and mosaic pin handle....


----------



## Nemo

This is also a very nice looking knife Dave.


----------



## ashy2classy

Dang, where did you get that block? &#128540;


----------



## Dave Martell

Nemo said:


> This is also a very nice looking knife Dave.



Thanks Phil





ashy2classy said:


> Dang, where did you get that block? &#63004;



It's one I had cut down ages ago for this knife.


----------



## valgard

Monster gyuto with a very nice handle :viking:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

That wood looks sooooo delicious Dave


----------



## malexthekid

Mucho Bocho said:


> That wood looks sooooo delicious Dave



Yeah, I'm getting quite sick of Dave posting these sweet handles. Starting to make me regret not making a deal with the devil to increase the size of my knife fund.


----------



## Dave Martell

:muahaha:


----------



## Dave Martell

Just finished up this 160mm CPM-154 petty with premium koa and streaked blond buffalo horn handle. 

FYI, this koa was the light colored block offered in the petty thread *HERE*. 


_*Sorry for the crappy pics, the sun was blazing and koa isn't cooperative ever in having it's picture taken._


----------



## ashy2classy

Sweet! Wish I had jumped on this after the first one didn't work out. Looks great!!


----------



## Marek07

Dave Martell said:


> FYI, this koa was the light colored block offered in the petty thread


That was the light one?!? Wowser! I would never have guessed. As Chuck Berry sang:
_"C'est la vie", say the old folks, it goes to show you never can tell.
_Just keep my seat warm in the old folks' home!
:joec:


----------



## Nemo

Nice work Dave. That block has come up looking beautiful. And the horn matches it beautifully.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nemo said:


> Nice work Dave. That block has come up looking beautiful. And the horn matches it beautifully.




I'm so glad to hear that you like it Phil. Now to get it d.....o.....w.....n to you!


----------



## Dave Martell

ashy2classy said:


> Sweet! Wish I had jumped on this after the first one didn't work out. Looks great!!





Marek07 said:


> That was the light one?!? Wowser! I would never have guessed. As Chuck Berry sang:
> _"C'est la vie", say the old folks, it goes to show you never can tell.
> _Just keep my seat warm in the old folks' home!
> :joec:




I like for people to see the before and after whenever possible on the wood blocks since most folks have a hard time picturing what the wood will look like in the end, hopefully this helps someone.


----------



## Dave Martell

Freshly finished up is this (1st of this size) 210mm gyuto made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel wearing an octagonal wa handle made from kingwood and streaked blond buffalo horn. 


So sunny today, so much glare, crappy pictures as a result but I like the knife a lot....I hope the new owner does too.


----------



## Nemo

Nice work on the Wa Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Just adding these to the gallery...


----------



## ChefJimbo

Damn! That is sexy Dave:biggrin:


----------



## Danzo

That copper is unreal


----------



## Dave Martell

240mm gyuto made from CPM154 with a maple burl & buffalo handle....


----------



## Dave Martell

Just finished this one up. It's a 160mm CPM154 petty with a customer designed handle of kingwood with copper spacers....


----------



## parbaked

Pretty Petty!!
I much prefer the understated handle...


----------



## TheCaptain

Nice! I agree with parbaked!


----------



## Dave Martell

parbaked said:


> Pretty Petty!!
> I much prefer the understated handle...





TheCaptain said:


> Nice! I agree with parbaked!




I just hope the owner likes it as much.


----------



## Nemo

Nice treatment of maple on the gyuto. You really made it shine.


----------



## Marek07

Dave Martell said:


> I just hope the owner likes it as much.


How could they not? 
Pretty good customer design, excellent Dave execution. If they don't like it, many would be happy to buy it from them, I'm sure.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

The king wood handle looks pretty clean and classy


----------



## 42537703

Very classy looking on that petty


----------



## ashy2classy

Dave Martell said:


> I just hope the owner likes it as much.



LOVE IT, Dave!! Can't wait to see it in person and use it for the first time!

:bliss:


----------



## Dave Martell

ashy2classy said:


> LOVE IT, Dave!! Can't wait to see it in person and use it for the first time!
> 
> :bliss:




I'm happy to hear that you like it. 

You'll probably have it within a couple of days I'd think.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 160mm CPM154 petty with amboyna burl and streaked blond buffalo horn wa oval handle....


----------



## Matus

Incredible figure in that burl. Stunning knife.


----------



## apicius9

You scored a nice piece there and did it justice!

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Matus said:


> Incredible figure in that burl. Stunning knife.





apicius9 said:


> You scored a nice piece there and did it justice!
> 
> Stefan




Thanks gents!


----------



## malexthekid

Dave Martell said:


> Here's a 160mm CPM154 petty with amboyna burl and streaked blond buffalo horn wa oval handle....



God I hate you for this Dave, now makes me feel I need a wa handled petty from you now...


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> God I hate you for this Dave, now makes me feel I need a wa handled petty from you now...




My evil plan is taking hold! :spiteful:


----------



## Rob_Sutherland

That amboyna burl would look good on top of the blue wood you had available for a petty.


----------



## Dave Martell

Rob_Sutherland said:


> That amboyna burl would look good on top of the blue wood you had available for a petty.




That would be an interesting combo, could work nicely.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just finished up this wa set in CPM154....

250mm Gyuto

180mm Nakiri

160mm Petty


The customer wanted a matching set, simple, clean, without spacers or accents. He asked for a wood that had figuring, that was natural (not dyed), yet not light, or orange toned. I wasn't sure at first what would fit the bill here and after looking around a bit I wasn't sure what I was going to end up with. I got lucky though and stumbled across a block of maple that was nicely figured, natural, and darker than the usual blond stuff. The customer approved so I bought it and sent it off for stabilization. I like how it came out, lots of movement and character while still being natural. And it's all as matching as can be....the wood (as mentioned) is from the same block, the steel is from the same sheet, and even the streaked blond buffalo horn is from the very same roll. 

Now to get them packed up and sent off to OZ


----------



## Matus

Very elegant Dave!


----------



## malexthekid

Very sexy Dave. I wonder who the lucky Aussie is


----------



## Moooza

What a set!


----------



## Nemo

Nice work Dave.They look like a set but haven't lost their handmade individuality.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dave Martell

This set took 2 yrs to make! 

The customer placed an order for the gyuto in 2015 along with a 50% deposit and later added in the petty. He requested nickel silver bolsters and I accepted. I thought, at the time, that I could handle this but it turns out that I had a few things to learn before I could go to the next level.

I believe this is the 3rd, although it could be the 4th, gyuto that I made for this order. The previous attempts ended up in the pile 'O shame for one reason or another, lots of time and materials lost on this one. But through the entire time the customer stuck with me patiently waiting for me to get my act together which served to push me to try a lot of different things until finally making the cross over into success-ville. 

These knives are made from CPM-154 powdered stainless steel. The handles are made from an absolutely incredible block of blue dyed maple burl with nickel silver bolsters and a mosaic pin. The wood has deep movement with lots of flash and a med/dark blue (and some light green) color that looks like pearl to me. I applied 8 coats of drying oil through wet sanding to bring out the color and features. I know that the customer will like what he sees in person. 

I wish to say thank you to the customer for all of his patience and support, thanks Stephen! :thumbsup: Enjoy!


----------



## Matus

Those are fantastic Dave! Kudos to the customer for the patience and to you for not giving up on this order.


----------



## valgard

pretty impressive set.


----------



## Nemo

Looks like they were worth the wait Dave.


----------



## malexthekid

Holy SH!T!!!! They are stunning dave. I would say worth the wait


----------



## DevinT

Very nice for sure!

Hoss


----------



## daveb

This "pile of shame"? You got gps coordinates for that?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Next level for sure Dave. Beautiful pair


----------



## Lars

Just incredible, Dave. Contrats.

Lars


----------



## Obsidiank

Dave, if that blue maple I picked looks anywhere like that I'll be a happy man. Great job!


----------



## Dave Martell

Obsidiank said:


> Dave, if that blue maple I picked looks anywhere like that I'll be a happy man. Great job!




Your block is a bit different, it doesn't have the figuring (flames) but it's got more tight curly burl and it's a darker blue.


----------



## malexthekid

Dave that just confirms my resolve that a martell k tipped suji is in my future to match my petty.... except now it makes me wonder if it would need a gyuto to make it one happy family....

You Sir are the Devil!!!! [emoji48] [emoji48] [emoji48] [emoji1]


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> Dave that just confirms my resolve that a martell k tipped suji is in my future to match my petty.... except now it makes me wonder if it would need a gyuto to make it one happy family....
> 
> You Sir are the Devil!!!! [emoji48] [emoji48] [emoji48] [emoji1]




The Devil is pleased. :headbang:


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's 3 - 160mm petties freshly wrapped up...

We have 2 in CPM154, one in box elder burl and the other in a dyed maple burl. The 3rd knife is made from O1 with a cocobolo handle. Bolsters are all buffalo horn.


----------



## milkbaby

So classy, the eye appeal of all three is off the charts. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

Thank you


----------



## Nemo

milkbaby said:


> So classy, the eye appeal of all three is off the charts. :doublethumbsup:


+1. These look great Dave.

They also cut bloody well. And they arrive ridiculously sharp.


----------



## Obsidiank

Beautiful! Great work Dave!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Very nice, Dave. I hope mine turns out as well as these did.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks gents.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Those are right damn sexy!! A Buffalo horn ferrule just makes me happy &#128515;


----------



## Dave Martell

Thank you


----------



## Dave Martell

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Very nice, Dave. I hope mine turns out as well as these did.




Working on it today.


----------



## Dave Martell

Just updating the gallery...


----------



## Dave Martell

Adding this one to the gallery...


----------



## El Pescador

Love the handle Dave... what's the wood?

Pesky

Edit...just saw it box elder burl.


----------



## Dave Martell

Another O1 petty hits the streets. This one has a dyed box elder burl and blond buffalo horn handle with cooper and G10 accent spacers.


----------



## Obsidiank

Love the gold streak


----------



## niwaki-boy

Obsidiank said:


> Love the gold streak



Yeah me too! 
Dave did you seal that area before stain to get that result?


----------



## Dave Martell

Obsidiank said:


> Love the gold streak





niwaki-boy said:


> Yeah me too!



It's cool isn't it!? 




niwaki-boy said:


> Dave did you seal that area before stain to get that result?



This wood was professionally dyed prior to stabilization. The light/natural colored area is the hard wood that won't readily take in the dye.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Ah thanks.. that solves the riddle. Ive seen this happen to some extent in past staining projects in my shop. That just looks so defined almost purposeful.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a freshly completed 160mm O1 petty with orange dyed box elder burl and buffalo horn handle. 


_*Please excuse the awful pictures...the hazy lighting outdoors today is bad. _


----------



## Dave Martell

Gallery update....


----------



## Dave Martell

Another gallery update - 180mm gyuto


----------



## malexthekid

I can see one of those 180 gyuto's and a 300mm suji in ny future.... the 180 to keep tge wife happy and the suji just cause i need a mini sword &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> I can see one of those 180 gyuto's and a 300mm suji in ny future.... the 180 to keep tge wife happy and the suji just cause i need a mini sword &#62978;&#62978;




I like the way you think!


----------



## KCMande

Petty looks amazing, thanks again Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

KCMande said:


> Petty looks amazing, thanks again Dave!




It'll look better in person. Thanks for everything Kevin!


----------



## tripleq

Man... the handles you've been putting out recently... awesome.


----------



## Dave Martell

tripleq said:


> Man... the handles you've been putting out recently... awesome.




Why thank you Norm


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a brand new 220mm gyuto made out of CPM154 powdered stainless steel sporting an octagonal wa handle made from exhibition grade koa and black buffalo horn. This is the first handle that I applied a butt cap to and I think I like it, well I know I do actually because I started 2 more handles (to put on the next 2 Martell knives coming up for sale) using the same layout. :wink: 

What do you think about it? :dontknow:



_*Note - this handle is slightly over sized to meet the customer's requirements._


----------



## milkbaby

Really gorgeous knife as usual, Dave! :doublethumbsup:

Is this a lot taller than your usual gyuto? It looks different and the tip seems more santoku-ish than your usual? Really nice though because I really like tall knives.


----------



## TheCaptain

Dave - your work is flawless as usual! I love seeing you try different combinations on the handles.

It's beautiful. The ONLY thing I would do differently is make the end cap a little thicker. All that stunning work gets lost a little when set against the koa. But I am a bit color blind so others may not see it the same way.

Then again, maybe your intention was to draw the eye more to the blade?


----------



## Dave Martell

milkbaby said:


> Really gorgeous knife as usual, Dave! :doublethumbsup:
> 
> Is this a lot taller than your usual gyuto? It looks different and the tip seems more santoku-ish than your usual? Really nice though because I really like tall knives.





What's mostly different is it's shorter in length than you see me usually make, it's a 220mm. It's also a tad shorter in height as well. And to likely make it appear even a bit different is that the handle is longer and wider than I normally make. 

Thanks for asking about the knife and for the compliments too!


----------



## Dave Martell

TheCaptain said:


> Dave - your work is flawless as usual! I love seeing you try different combinations on the handles.
> 
> It's beautiful. The ONLY thing I would do differently is make the end cap a little thicker. All that stunning work gets lost a little when set against the koa. But I am a bit color blind so others may not see it the same way.
> 
> Then again, maybe your intention was to draw the eye more to the blade?




I was wondering on the end cap thickness too. I had a certain look pictured and then after rounding the edges/corners it shrinks in appearance. I can't change thenet two I'm doing but I'll keep this in mind for any further I do.

Thanks for the input and kind words as well.


----------



## Dave Martell

This one was a Christmas surprise for an old friend...

190mm Gyuto

CPM154

Two-toned amboyna burl with streaked blond buffalo horn


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a Martell 300mm yo sujihiki made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel with a brown maple burl and streaked blond buffalo horn handle. 

Even though it pains me to admit this I feel it's important to own up to the fact that this knife has been owed to this person since 2012. He won it in a contest I conducted back soon after starting this forum up. When finishing this knife today I was thinking about all the changes that I've made in how I make knives since back in 2012 and it really hit home how long a space of time 5yrs is. This gent, and I mean gentleman in every sense of the word, has been super patient with me and waited all this time for me to come through and make good on my promise to make him a knife of his choosing.

Intially I was asked to make a suji with the simple request of a handle that's "durable dark wood for pro kitchen use" and the rest was left to me. Some years later he asked for me to round the k-tip spine (that I normally provide) to have the look of a traditional western handled suji. Then some time after that I started offering CPM154 and he switched (from O1) to this steel. 

I selected a "durable dark wood" as requested but I added some flair by going with the most stunning block of stabilized brown dyed maple burl I could find and pairing it with streaked blond buffalo horn. I then sealed the handle with what I'm calling a 5-yr finish, that's a finish that hopefully lives up to not only 5 yrs of future kitchen work but also (hopefully) shows the new owner that I appreciate his 5 yrs of waiting for this knife.



To the new owner...

Even though I'm 100% positive that the knife I deliver here today is far better than the one I would have delivered 5 yrs ago I know that this isn't good enough and I wish to say I'm sorry for making you wait for so long. I do hope that this knife serves you well for many years to come and that the memory of this long wait time you endured will fade away with those years.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Nemo

Nice


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Phil


----------



## Jlc88

Dave Martell said:


> Here's a Martell 300mm yo sujihiki made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel with a brown maple burl and streaked blond buffalo horn handle.



This will probably be my next knife  I really like the more standard looking tip. Glad thats an option for sure!


----------



## Dave Martell

Jlc88 said:


> This will probably be my next knife  I really like the more standard looking tip. Glad thats an option for sure!




Sounds like a good plan to me Luis.


----------



## Dave Martell

Another freshly finished 160mm petty made from CPM154 steel. This one has an amboyna burl & figured maple wa octagonal handle.

When the first coat of oil finish hit this handle I knew we had a winner, although, I can't take any credit for it beyond the craftsmanship as it was 100% designed by the customer. And I'll admit that I wasn't so sure about it at first, I just couldn't picture how it would look when finished, but I think the customer did good here. :thumbsup:


_PS - the pictures suck as it was almost black outside and cloud covered so the owner should expect a nice surprise when he sees it in person._


----------



## brianh

JUMP IN MY HAND NOW. I think the owner will be quite happy
 &#128518;


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> JUMP IN MY HAND NOW. I think the owner will be quite happy
> &#62982;



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

We've got another custom petty finished up and ready to go. This one is made from O1 tool steel, 160mm in cutting edge length, with an AZ Ironwood/blond buffalo horn wa octagonal handle.


----------



## dmourati

Both off those wa petties look awesome!


----------



## Dave Martell

Just putting the wraps on another custom ordered 160mm wa petty in CPM154 powdered stainless steel. 

The customer couldn't decide on light or dark horn but wanted a contrast so I gave him both.  And check out the ironwood on this one - it's crazy electric like! Nice crisp lines and a deep finish....I can see that my time working with ironwood is starting to pay off. :cool2:


----------



## Jlc88

Put this one in the HALL OF FAME ASAP! 




Dave Martell said:


> Just putting the wraps on another custom ordered 160mm wa petty in CPM154 powdered stainless steel.
> 
> The customer couldn't decide on light or dark horn but wanted a contrast so I gave him both.  And check out the ironwood on this one - it's crazy electric like! Nice crisp lines and a deep finish....I can see that my time working with ironwood is starting to pay off. :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Jlc88 said:


> Put this one in the HALL OF FAME ASAP!




I sure hope that you feel the same way after you use it! :wink:


----------



## Jlc88

Dave Martell said:


> I sure hope that you feel the same way after you use it! :wink:



Since the pic's got lost in the last page.... 











:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

We have another 160mm petty ready to head out to it's owner. This one is made from O1 with an oval wa handle constructed from blue maple burl with nickel silver/G10 spacers for accent. The customer designed the handle and I think he hit a home run with his idea. :thumbsup:

Thanks for your patience K!


----------



## milkbaby

That petty is freakin' SWEET. I really dig your blade shape for pettys. Also, the simple spacer sandwich is perfect for letting the dyed burl shine on it's own, very understated. Did you pay the customer a commission for the design? hehehe


----------



## Dave Martell

milkbaby said:


> Did you pay the customer a commission for the design? hehehe




Shhhhhh! :angel2:


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Dave Martell said:


> We have another 160mm petty ready to head out to it's owner. This one is made from O1 with an oval wa handle constructed from blue maple burl with nickel silver/G10 spacers for accent. The customer designed the handle and I think he hit a home run with his idea. [emoji106]
> 
> Thanks for your patience K!


Ooohh, this looks really nice! Makes me even more excited for my petty [emoji3]


----------



## Dave Martell

Nomsdotcom said:


> Ooohh, this looks really nice! Makes me even more excited for my petty [emoji3]




KP?

If so, you're on deck.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Dave Martell said:


> KP?
> 
> If so, you're on deck.


Yes sir! Can't wait! Really excited to see how the handle colors turn out


----------



## Dave Martell

Nomsdotcom said:


> Yes sir! Can't wait! Really excited to see how the handle colors turn out




:thumbsup: I'm thinking darker than what it showed as in the pictures and with some shine it should be a looker.


----------



## Obsidiank

Goosebumps Dave!! Monday cant come soon enough. uSps needs to get their **** together


----------



## Dave Martell

Obsidiank said:


> Goosebumps Dave!! Monday cant come soon enough. uSps needs to get their **** together




I was wondering where you got to. Happy to hear that you like it K.


----------



## Obsidiank

Love it! Glad the blue came out. Was worried there would be too much yellow once you finished it. Its exactly what I imagined when we designed it. Super excited. Ive been out of town so havent check messages. Thanks for the hard work


----------



## Dave Martell

You never know what's inside the block but we got lucky with this one. It makes me happy to hear that your idea was realized.


----------



## El Pescador

:O so nice!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Judd


----------



## Jlc88

Obsidiank said:


> Love it! Glad the blue came out. Was worried there would be too much yellow once you finished it. Its exactly what I imagined when we designed it. Super excited. Ive been out of town so havent check messages. Thanks for the hard work



Turned out pretty. My father would love one like this because his favorite colors are blue and yellow.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just finished up this one, it's an O1 160mm wa petty with dyed (teal) maple burl handle w/copper spacer. The handle was customer designed - he did well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Godslayer

Dave Martell said:


> I just finished up this one, it's an O1 160mm wa petty with dyed (teal) maple burl handle w/copper spacer. The handle was customer designed - he did well. :thumbsup:



That is sexy as ol hell, would look better with a musk ox ferrule though and if it was being delivered to my house. :whistling: maybe for christmas


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Ooh sweet good goodness that came out even better than in my head! Looks gorgeous Dave!
Thanks once again for being an awesome craftsman to work with


----------



## Dave Martell

Godslayer said:


> ....would look better with a musk ox ferrule though




:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



























:no:


----------



## Dave Martell

Nomsdotcom said:


> Ooh sweet good goodness that came out even better than in my head! Looks gorgeous Dave!
> Thanks once again for being an awesome craftsman to work with




You like! :doublethumbsup:

It was my pleasure K and thank you for your support and patience. 

Dave


----------



## Godslayer

Dave Martell said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no:



Someday Dave, it's my dream


----------



## Dave Martell

Godslayer said:


> Someday Dave, it's my dream




You'll be the first person I'll go to if that day ever comes.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 160mm petty made out of CPM154 with an ironwood and buffalo horn handle....

The handle is made slightly larger than normal because the customer has big hands and like big handles. Can't do much for this with a petty but I did my best.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got another 160mm petty finished up. This one is also made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel with a poly acrylic "copper" wa octagonal handle. 

This knife was made to match it's big brother that the customer purchased *HERE*.

I wish that I could get more orders for this handle material, it makes such a nice handle in both looks and function. I did buy some more colors just in case I get a bite. :wink:


----------



## Nemo

Both of these last 2 are looking good Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nemo said:


> Both of these last 2 are looking good Dave.




Thank you very much Phil


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm updating this thread tp include a bunch of knives that haven't yet been posted.

CLICK on the pictures below to see details and more images....


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a few that I just wrapped up. You'll be able to purchase them at https://homebutcher.com/ down in San Antonio, TX










This is what I sent down to the homebutcher.com ...

*52100*

Qty. 1 - 225mm gyuto, wa handle, poly acrylic (purple

Qty. 1 - 240mm gyuto, wa handle, poly acrylic (red)

Qty. 1 - 240mm, premium AZ Ironwood Burl, (soldered) nickel silver bolster, western

Qty. 1 - 160mm petty, wa handle, AZ Ironwood Burl




*CPM154*

Qty. 1 - 240mm gyuto, wa handle, poly acrylic handle (blue)

Qty. 1 - 240mm gyuto, wa handle, poly acrylic handle (green)

Qty. 1 - 160mm petty, western handle, Blue Maple Burl


----------



## panda

I still say that dark brown desert ironwood with nickel spacer+ferrule your best loking work.


----------



## Dave Martell

panda said:


> I still say that dark brown desert ironwood with nickel spacer+ferrule your best loking work.




I'll take that.


----------



## Godslayer

Super inappropriate question, what does he charge for commision? I've seen a lot of blades pop up on there from prominent smiths


----------



## daddy yo yo

That 52100 with metal bolster is drop-dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

daddy yo yo said:


> That 52100 with metal bolster is drop-dead gorgeous!!!




Thanks! I will make yours even nicer.


----------



## daddy yo yo

You are very kind, sir. But I think you tell this to everyone!


----------



## Dave Martell

SHOP for these Martell Knives at...
https://homebutcher.com/collections/martell-knives


----------



## daddy yo yo

Oh boy, that 240 with ironwood...


----------



## Dave Martell

daddy yo yo said:


> Oh boy, that 240 with ironwood...




That one is really priced nicely.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 205mm wa gyuto that I just finished up! 

Steel - 52100 @ Rc62-63

Handle - Figured maple & streaked blond buffalo horn


The customer asked for a darker (brown) wood with lighter colored buffalo horn on both ends. He also mentioned that he could go for burnt wood too. I put forth the idea of staining (a very standard, yet stabilized) maple I have on hand using the old Pennsylvania long rifle technique of using iron and acid to bring out the figuring. The customer said go for it and the results look even better than I had hoped for. The pictures can't show the depth and movement that this process brings to the wood but it's somewhat along the lines of koa. Since the color was still a bit bland I decided to add in the customer's "burnt wood" idea and I torched the maple as well which really made the color come out as well as even more figuring - win win! Hopefully he likes it as much as I do. 

Here it is....


----------



## niwaki-boy

Wow that looks nice, really like that effect. Can you give a little info on the process.. pretty please?


----------



## Dave Martell

niwaki-boy said:


> Wow that looks nice, really like that effect.



Thanks!




niwaki-boy said:


> Can you give a little info on the process.. pretty please?



Iron and an acid are mixed (and soaked for days) then you have iron acetate. When applied to wood, especially maple, it causes a chemical reaction to the tannins. Heat treating the wood makes for an even more dramatic effect and brings out the red/orange color.


----------



## McMan

That really is a cool technique.
Looks like its got chattoyance for days!


----------



## panda

Forced patina handle!!


----------



## niwaki-boy

panda said:


> Forced patina handle!!


Exactly!

Thanks Dave appreciate that! I think I remember a blip about this when I was doing more woodworking back in the 90's. It really reminds me of the finish of some high end chippendale antiques... beautiful!


----------



## Dave Martell

You guys are great - thanks.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Beautiful! What an amazing finish on that wood, wow!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Manuel!


----------



## ecchef

I think you just wrote the order for the next Forgie conversion; way, way down the road.
Now that’s creativity and talent right there.


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> I think you just wrote the order for the next Forgie conversion; way, way down the road.
> Now that’s creativity and talent right there.



Hey that's a good idea Dave!

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's the last of the O1 sujihikis....300mm in length with a wa octagonal handle made out of amboyna burl and streaked blond buffalo horn. 


_*The sun was blazing when I shot these pictures and as a result the pictures reflect the knife's image poorly. I know that the customer will be pleased to see the knife in person much more than seeing these pictures._


----------



## Bill13

Super sweet Dave!! Your suji profile is so perfect.

So the rest of your carbon knives will be 52100?


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill13 said:


> Super sweet Dave!! Your suji profile is so perfect.
> 
> So the rest of your carbon knives will be 52100?




Yes sir, for my carbon offerings it's going to be 52100 from now on. 

Thanks!


----------



## milkbaby

That k-tip suji profile is killer and the amboyna handle is a great match!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 270mm gyuto made out of 52100 high carbon ball bearing steel with a wa handle constructed of presentation grade koa paired with streaked blond buffalo horn. I LOVE this handle!


----------



## daddy yo yo

You never cease to amaze, Dave! This is gorgeous!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 160mm petty made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel with a western handle constructed of box elder burl, blond buffalo horn, with G10/nickel silver spacers. 

_*The images are washed out (most were unusable) yet I think you can still see the knife well enough in these ones The owner should be pleased when he gets it in hand though, looks soooooooooooo much better in person._


----------



## milkbaby

Looking great as usual, Dave. :thumbsup:

Is the blonde horn on all the recent knives from that group buy? Looks really nice...


----------



## Dave Martell

milkbaby said:


> Looking great as usual, Dave. :thumbsup:
> 
> Is the blonde horn on all the recent knives from that group buy? Looks really nice...




I sold all the horn from the group buy right away as it was too small for my needs. 

Thanks for the kinds words.


----------



## Dave Martell

Just finished up on this 180mm wa nakiri made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel. The octagonal wa handle is constructed from a straight grained ironwood, marbled (or streaked) buffalo horn, with G10 spacers for accent. 

The ironwood was supplied by the customer _(and Cody The Ginger Ninja Saya Whisperer)_ as the knife is headed off to Cody to get a matching saya before going to it's new home in OZ.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just finished up on this 240mm K-tip gyuto made from CPM154 (powdered stainless) steel. The handle is an octagon wa using a "metallic" poly acrylic material. 

The customer ordered this knife while he was here in the shop visiting and was able to design the knife right then and there. He came up with just the profile and handle size/design on the spot and from there I did the profile grinding and then passed the knife back and forth between us until he had just the right feeling on the board he was looking for. He had me tweak the heel height and also added in the K-tip feature, all under his immediate approval. The customer then went through my bin of poly blocks and paired up a combo that I wasn't too sure about, certainly not something that I would have done on my own, yet I think the end result is simply fantastic! He did a great job on designing his knife and I was happy to build it for him. 

Thanks Richard, enjoy!


----------



## Dave Martell

Just updating the thread with the last knife sold....





See *THIS THREAD* for more pictures and details.


----------



## MartinT

many pics are no longer viewable..


----------



## Dave Martell

MartinT said:


> many pics are no longer viewable..



I just went through this thread and it looks like about 50% of the pictures in the first half are not showing. Thanks for bringing this to my attention. 

@Angie


----------



## Edge

@Dave Martell I've looked into this and need more information from you. Have sent a Private Conversation so we can figure it out.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's two that I just put a wrap on, both for the same customer. 

They are both gyutos (a 270mm and a 240mm k-tip) made from 52100. The blades have a (vintage) mustard patina applied. Dyed box elder burl and buffalo horn was used along with colored G10 spacers for the handles. The customer wanted some color so I did my best. 

Hope you like them Ben!


----------



## Barmoley

These look very nice. Congrats to the buyer.


----------



## Bill13

Is that your first k tip gyuto? Don't think I've seen one by you before. Either way, curious about your thoughts on doing a k-tip.


----------



## Dave Martell

Barmoley said:


> These look very nice. Congrats to the buyer.



Thanks Alex!




Bill13 said:


> Is that your first k tip gyuto? Don't think I've seen one by you before. Either way, curious about your thoughts on doing a k-tip.



I've done them before, maybe only a 1/2 dozen (ish) though. I don't mind doing them if someone wants one, they make for a very thin tip if that's what you're after.


----------



## playero

very nice.


----------



## daddy yo yo

The blue one... Sweet!!!


----------



## evanjohnson

Cosmic!


----------



## daddy yo yo

evanjohnson said:


> Cosmic!


That is so true! For me Dave is the master of blue handles...


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a freshly completed 180mm nakiri made out of 52100. This started off to be a rustic nakiri but took a couple of twists along the way where I added/tweaked to make it more of an "upscale" rustic nakiri. 

The customer requested a brass spacer but he got 2, plus a nickel silver one and a few black G10s as well as a matching mosaic pin. He was looking for brown wood and left the decision to me so I went with a spalted maple to sort of match the vintage mustard patina applied to the blade. And speaking of the blade, I decided to take the bottom half of it to a nicely polished (convex) bevel that's very thin yet should still push product up and away as it rises and hits the defined "shinogi" _(term used loosely here)_ line. The blade was initially mustard finished all over so there's still some remnants of this on the polished bevel that can be seen when the blade is twisted in the light. I left it because the bevel will just get all patina'd up in use anyway but the customer still has a nice blank canvas to see turn into whatever it will over time as it becomes his knife.

I hope that you like it Jay. Thanks to you and Trish for your support! 


_PS - The sky is overcast today and I'm dealing with a half dull/half shiny blade. I did my best to show all aspects of the finish but I can say without question that the owner will be surprised when he gets it in hand as it looks better in person._


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's the newest Martell knife, freshly completed, and ready to go to it's new home. It's a 270mm wa gyuto made out of 52100. 

The handle is made from a crazy double dyed block of box elder burl that the customer picked out himself. He chose to forgo using another material for the ferrule so that he could include more of the wood's character and I'm sure glad that he did! 

The customer requested a nickel silver spacer and mosaic pin be added but I needed to add some umpf _(to match the crazy wood)_ so I went with a double nickel silver and single copper spacer paired with black G10. The mosaic pin that's used matches the spacer stack perfectly.

Now to hope that he likes it.


----------



## Barmoley

Mannn...that's pretty


----------



## JustinP

Wow..


----------



## playero

if he does not like it I will sacrify and take it


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## PC315

That is a work of art... Almost like the grand prismatic pool at Yellow stone.


----------



## Dave Martell

Wow, thanks!


----------



## Jlc88

Dave Martell said:


> View attachment 38806
> 
> 
> View attachment 38807
> 
> 
> View attachment 38808
> 
> 
> View attachment 38809
> 
> 
> View attachment 38810
> 
> 
> View attachment 38811
> 
> 
> View attachment 38812
> 
> 
> View attachment 38813
> 
> 
> View attachment 38814




The GOAT Petty


----------



## Dave Martell

Jlc88 said:


> The GOAT Petty




Hahaha, thanks! It's one of my favs too.


----------



## Crothcipt

Dam Dave still putting out some beautiful knives.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's something a little different...a 240mm gyuto in 52100 with a _"recycled"_ Japanese d-shaped wa handle installed. 

The handle is actually brand new, it was a take from a rehandle job I did a couple of years ago, just too nice to use for a shop jig/tool like I do with most that come off in one piece so I saved it to use at some time in the future. I finally decided to mount it on one of my knives as an experiment since a lot of people have told me that they'd buy this combo if I ever made it so I wanted to see if that was true. Funny thing is that it sold before I could even list it online so I guess this works, LOL. 

Here it is....


----------



## McMan

Good idea! Next stop, chestnut handles?


----------



## Dave Martell

McMan said:


> Good idea! Next stop, chestnut handles?




Maybe, if I could get them that is.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Sweet! I like it.  The finish of the blade looks superb!


----------



## Julian Cunningham

Nice, what belt do you finish the blade on?


----------



## Dave Martell

Julian Cunningham said:


> Nice, what belt do you finish the blade on?



Super fine Scothbrite.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's 3 - CPM154 knives I just finished up on, all handled in African Blackwood with the two Japanese models sporting streaked blond buffalo horn ferrules. 

This is the first butcher knife that I've made out of stainless. This one is also a bit different in that it's a wider bellied version and the handle is rounded on top and bottom facets. It's the nicest ground butcher knife I've done so far.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Top and bottom are so my cup of tea!!!


----------



## sudsy9977

Are these for a retailer?


----------



## Dave Martell

sudsy9977 said:


> Are these for a retailer?



No, they're a custom order.


----------



## playero

Dave Martell said:


> Here's the newest Martell knife, freshly completed, and ready to go to it's new home. It's a 270mm wa gyuto made out of 52100.
> 
> The handle is made from a crazy double dyed block of box elder burl that the customer picked out himself. He chose to forgo using another material for the ferrule so that he could include more of the wood's character and I'm sure glad that he did!
> 
> The customer requested a nickel silver spacer and mosaic pin be added but I needed to add some umpf _(to match the crazy wood)_ so I went with a double nickel silver and single copper spacer paired with black G10. The mosaic pin that's used matches the spacer stack perfectly.
> 
> Now to hope that he likes it.
> 
> View attachment 50004
> View attachment 50005
> View attachment 50006
> View attachment 50007
> View attachment 50008
> View attachment 50009
> View attachment 50010
> View attachment 50011
> View attachment 50012
> View attachment 50013


let me know if he does not like it.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just finished up this Martell 230mm Gyuto (Chef's Knife) made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel paired with a western handle made out of a streaked blond buffalo horn, nickel silver/G10 spacers, and some of the best quality koa I've ever worked with.

The wood was selected by the customer, sourced from SheltonPacific.com and is extremely understated in my pictures. Seriously, this handle needs video to show off it's character. Just incredible color tones, chatoyance, and all that which makes koa so awesome. 

The handle shape is a bit out of the norm for me but something I have done before a few times. The ass end curve is more flat while there's a deeper finger notch cut on the underside. This type of handle I usually reserve for putting on the higher end knives but the wood was so charming I gave it some extra work. 

The blade is sort of an in-betweener, custom request from the customer, being 230mm in edge length with a shorter than normal height of about 53mm at the heel. 

I don't want to keep every knife I make but I'd keep this one if I could.


----------



## Bodine

Nice work on these pages Dave, much to be admired.


----------



## Dave Martell

Bodine said:


> Nice work on these pages Dave, much to be admired.




Thank you!


----------



## @ftermath

Love this one, Dave.



Dave Martell said:


> I just finished up this Martell 230mm Gyuto (Chef's Knife) made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel paired with a western handle made out of a streaked blond buffalo horn, nickel silver/G10 spacers, and some of the best quality koa I've ever worked with.
> 
> The wood was selected by the customer, sourced from SheltonPacific.com and is extremely understated in my pictures. Seriously, this handle needs video to show off it's character. Just incredible color tones, chatoyance, and all that which makes koa so awesome.
> 
> The handle shape is a bit out of the norm for me but something I have done before a few times. The ass end curve is more flat while there's a deeper finger notch cut on the underside. This type of handle I usually reserve for putting on the higher end knives but the wood was so charming I gave it some extra work.
> 
> The blade is sort of an in-betweener, custom request from the customer, being 230mm in edge length with a shorter than normal height of about 53mm at the heel.
> 
> I don't want to keep every knife I make but I'd keep this one if I could.
> 
> View attachment 90947
> View attachment 90948
> View attachment 90949
> View attachment 90950
> View attachment 90951
> View attachment 90952


----------



## deanb

Dave Martell said:


> I just finished up this Martell 230mm Gyuto (Chef's Knife) made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel paired with a western handle made out of a streaked blond buffalo horn, nickel silver/G10 spacers, and some of the best quality koa I've ever worked with.
> 
> The wood was selected by the customer, sourced from SheltonPacific.com and is extremely understated in my pictures. Seriously, this handle needs video to show off it's character. Just incredible color tones, chatoyance, and all that which makes koa so awesome.
> 
> The handle shape is a bit out of the norm for me but something I have done before a few times. The ass end curve is more flat while there's a deeper finger notch cut on the underside. This type of handle I usually reserve for putting on the higher end knives but the wood was so charming I gave it some extra work.
> 
> The blade is sort of an in-betweener, custom request from the customer, being 230mm in edge length with a shorter than normal height of about 53mm at the heel.
> 
> I don't want to keep every knife I make but I'd keep this one if I could.
> 
> View attachment 90947
> View attachment 90948
> View attachment 90949
> View attachment 90950
> View attachment 90951
> View attachment 90952


You’re an artist Dave!


----------



## sudsy9977

ehh...I guess if you like super spectacular koa,great fit and finish and a killer grind it's ok. ....not my cup of tea


----------



## Matus

Keep them coming Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Now that is a beauty!!!


----------



## birdsfan

Wow! That is beautiful! I like everything about that knife, steel, grind, length and profile and of course the handle is gorgeous!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 225mm Wa Gyuto made from CPM-154. The handle made out of koa, buffalo horn, and nickel silver/G10 spacers.

I really like this handle a lot...I'll have to make one of these for myself one day.


----------



## Bill13

Wow Dave, it turned out as nice as you said. This is going to be one happy customer!!


----------



## stereo.pete

Good to see you're still turning out some amazing knives Dave!


----------



## daveb

Pedro! Missed you.


----------



## deanb

You are a true master Dave!


----------



## stereo.pete

@daveb Hah, glad to see you Dave!!!! Hope you and the fam are doing well!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys and yeah it's great to have you back!


----------



## playero

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks guys and yeah it's great to have you back!


where are you selling them?


----------



## Dave Martell

playero said:


> where are you selling them?




I've been doing customs for some time now but when I can I'll have knives at either my site or at DistrictCutlery.


----------



## Dave Martell

This new handle is made from a highly figured maple, streaked buffalo horn, and G10 spacers. It's mounted on an older Martell petty that was accidentally dropped on the floor and had it's original handle break in half. Hopefully this new one will have better luck in it's future.


----------



## Nemo

Dave Martell said:


> This new handle is made from a highly figured maple, streaked buffalo horn, and G10 spacers. It's mounted on an older Martell petty that was accidentally dropped on the floor and had it's original handle break in half. Hopefully this new one will have better luck in it's future.
> 
> View attachment 122301


Wow.

Stunning.


----------



## birdsfan

Beautiful work Dave! I have been playing with curly maple a lot lately, but mine doesnt come out nearly as pretty as yours! Your color choices with the g10 and the horn all really make the grain features pop.


----------



## Dave Martell

birdsfan said:


> Beautiful work Dave! I have been playing with curly maple a lot lately, but mine doesnt come out nearly as pretty as yours! Your color choices with the g10 and the horn all really make the grain features pop.




Thanks!

I really love figured maple, I wish I could talk more people into letting me use it. Not only is it inexpensive, from a maker's perspective it works nice, it's strong, and looks great often giving more movement (chatoyance?) than wood that costs three times as much. It can also be dyed and stained too!


----------



## chiffonodd

Always a pleasure to see your work @Dave Martell ! I have this dream that one day I'm gonna land a takamura uchigumo/HSPS damascus and send it to you for rehandling. Until then


----------



## Dave Martell

chiffonodd said:


> Always a pleasure to see your work @Dave Martell ! I have this dream that one day I'm gonna land a takamura uchigumo/HSPS damascus and send it to you for rehandling. Until then




You're not going to like what I have to say about rehandling those knives 

Thanks for the kind words though!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 225mm Martell gyuto that's bound for Australia. Made out of CPM-154 steel with a handle constructed of "Licorice Twist" poly with a G10 ferrule.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Wow, super nice colour combo, looks devilish!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

daddy yo yo said:


> Wow, super nice colour combo, looks devilish!!!




That was all the customer's good taste.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dave Martell said:


> That was all the customer's good taste.


I wonder how many great examples of your customers‘ great taste we‘re gonna see in the upcoming weeks/months. Looks like most of your customers have great taste...

Beyond kidding, I think you’re way too humble. Your customers give you the idea, but YOU are the artist, YOU make your customers‘ ideas shine in all their glory!


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken

Dave Martell said:


> That was all the customer's good taste.



Awww, thanks @Dave Martell    



daddy yo yo said:


> I wonder how many great examples of your customers‘ great taste we‘re gonna see in the upcoming weeks/months. Looks like most of your customers have great taste...
> 
> Beyond kidding, I think you’re way too humble. Your customers give you the idea, but YOU are the artist, YOU make your customers‘ ideas shine in all their glory!



I totally agree with @daddy yo yo - you're way too modest @Dave Martell ! 
This is your years of experience and skills as an artist. 
I really love the swirly banding in the bottom photo! 
Can't wait to get it in the hand!


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken

8 weeks in and I'm really enjoying the knife Dave, so I've written up a review which can be read here: Review: Martell 225mm Gyuto in CPM-154


----------



## Dave Martell

NameAlreadyTaken said:


> 8 weeks in and I'm really enjoying the knife Dave, so I've written up a review which can be read here: Review: Martell 225mm Gyuto in CPM-154




Thanks for the kind words Sam!


----------



## Dave Martell

Just finished up with this CPM154 2 piece matching set. The suji is 270mm, the petty is 160mm, both convex ground, with my new western style handle shape.

The customer had the idea to use koa, and to go with all wood - with only spacers, as to show off the wood as much as possible...great idea! I then added in some Stefan Keller supplied old stock koa-supreme-o (from the same block!) and this is what we got....


----------



## @ftermath

Dave Martell said:


> Just finished up with this CPM154 2 piece matching set. The suji is 270mm, the petty is 160mm, both convex ground, with my new western style handle shape.
> 
> The customer had the idea to use koa, and to go with all wood - with only spacers, as to show off the wood as much as possible...great idea! I then added in some Stefan Keller supplied old stock koa-supreme-o (from the same block!) and this is what we got....
> 
> View attachment 141847
> View attachment 141848
> View attachment 141849
> View attachment 141850
> View attachment 141851
> View attachment 141852


Next please!


----------



## Dave Martell

The customer ordered this matching set as a surprise gift for his fiancé. 

The steel used is CPM154 paired with octagonal wa handles made out of exhibition grade koa (coming from the same block) with copper/G10 spacers for accent.

The nakiri is 180mm in length while the parer is the smallest knife I've made to date coming in at only 80mm long. 

What do you think?


----------



## WildBoar

Wow, that is a small paring blade.

The knives look spectacular, Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks David!


----------



## playero

very nice!!!! where are they heading?


----------



## Jovidah

Small paring = better IMO. When they get larger you get this weird situation where they become less ideal for stuff like coring strawberries or cutting pits our of potatoes due to the extra length, while still being insufficient as a proper petty. The challenge is to have a small paring knife like this that both looks good and handles well; most of them will scale down the handle so things look proportional (and to some extent this is required for balance / weight as well), but often the result is a very anemic handle that's just too small for me.

Visually the only thing I'd change - and this is next level nitpicking is to move the logo a bit further down the blade on the paring; to me it's a bit off if it already starts before the heel of the knife. but that might just be my OCD talking; other than that she's a stunner!


----------



## deanb

Beautiful knives Dave


----------



## mc2442

Both those Koa pairs are insane. I am curious on the pros and cons of a k tip suji.

Agree on having a shorter paring for in hand work. I have an Ealy that is probably 75-80mm that is my go to, especially for coring strawberries.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Anything new from your end, Dave? Are you okay?


----------

